# Welche BrakePads für HS33 ?!



## Schlingsi (23. Februar 2003)

Hi Leutz.

Wollte mal nachfragen was ihr so für Pads auf der HS33 fahrt. Im Moment fahre ich die Plazmatic Pads. (Siehe Foto) Die sind hölle. Das einzige Problem ist, das ich mir die Pads mit ganz vielen anderen Teilen aus Canada hab kommen lassen. Der Aufwand is mir einfach zu hoch nur für BrakePads.
Es muss ja auch schliesslich hier ein paar gute Dinger geben.

Die Plazmatic Teile gehen übrigens runter wie Nix. Da kann man bei zugucken! 

MFG


Schlingsi


----------



## Kohlwheelz (23. Februar 2003)

Ich kann nur die Monty Pads von www.Trialmarkt.de empfehlen, gehen wie die Pest und machen übele sounds


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (23. Februar 2003)

solange es nicht extrem nass ist koxx...


----------



## Fabi (23. Februar 2003)

Ich fahr die orangenen Monty-Beläge. Die bremsen mit angeflexter Felge sehr gut und verschleißen nur ganz wenig.
Wie sind denn die Koxx-Beläge für angeflexte Felgen?

Fabi


----------



## gonzo_trial (23. Februar 2003)

Also sie sind ähnlich wie die Monty.. ist meine Meinung ich empfinde nur das die Koxx nochne Spur besser sind allerdings sind sie etwas weicher als die Monty. die Monty sind ja hart wie metall aber bei die Koxx kannst du mitm Fingernagel reindrücken. Sehn so aus wien Gummibährchen weil die durchsichtig sind. Also Am besten mal Probieren ich fahr im moment schon seitner ganzen Weile die Koxx und bin vollstens zufrieden!


----------



## konrad (23. Februar 2003)

meine monty(orange)sind mir letztens erst kaputt gegangen-der
orange bremsbelag hat sich von der schwarzen halterung gelöst-
ich hab mir jetzt mal die anderen von monty bestellt(durchsichtig)
aber dir orangen haben auch echt geil gezogen


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (23. Februar 2003)

Also ich fahr die KOOL STOP(rot) von Magura......weil die monty teile oder auch megamo reissen ab...>da hab ich lieber weniger Bremskraft, als das mir irgendwo mal der belag abreisst und ich voll auf die ESSE knall


----------



## Schlingsi (23. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Fabi _
> *Ich fahr die orangenen Monty-Beläge. Die bremsen mit angeflexter Felge sehr gut und verschleißen nur ganz wenig.
> Wie sind denn die Koxx-Beläge für angeflexte Felgen?
> 
> Fabi *






Ja meint ihr die Monty und die Koxx ziehen auch gut auf einer nicht angeflexten AlexDX32 Felge?!
Hatte eigentlich ersma nicht vor die Felge an zu flexen.

Oder muss man für net geflexte Felge wieda was anderes nehm?


----------



## konrad (23. Februar 2003)

nein!die felge brauchst bei den beläge nicht anflexen.
nur mal mit benzin reinigen,damit da kein öl drauf ist,dann ziehen 
die super.


----------



## Jerry (23. Februar 2003)

@konrad
Wenn du die durchsichtigen eingefahren hast, kannst dann mal nen fahrbericht schreiben! Würde mich mal wirklich interessieren!

@ Ronny
Wo hast du die Koxx Pads her?

@SChlingsi
Also ich fahr die orangen Pads von Monty auf einer nicht geflexten Felge (DX 32) und hab sehr wenig Probs mit durchrutsch! Klar wenn du an eine Kante kommst und volle wucht reindrückst das die Felge trotzdem etwas durchrutsch. Also halten super aber nicht so gut wie mit angefext oder Teer!
Übrigens hab ich keine Probs das die sich ablösen! Hab mal nachgeguckt und fahre die nun schon knapp6 Monate!


Jerry


----------



## konrad (23. Februar 2003)

ich hab meine monty auch 7 monate gefahren-aber wenn man immer den reifen durch die magura durchwürgen muss,wenn man mal die räder ausbaut,bleibt die karkasse schon mal an den belägen hängen und bei so einer aktion ist dann auch der belag abgegangen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlingsi (23. Februar 2003)

@ Alle:  7 Monate halten eure Beläge??? Krass!!


Also ich fahre jetzt 2 Tage mit den Plazmatic Pads und die sind fast zur Hälfte runter! Und nicht vom normalen Bremsen oder bergab heizen...nee nee echt nur vom trialen.
Aber dafür ziehen die wie die Seuche! Niemals rutschen die auch nur ein bissel durch. Wie gesagt, meine Felg ist absolut unbehandelt!Vielleicht frag ich doch nochma nach was so ein Karton von den Dingern kostet. Vielleicht schicken die mir ja ein paar.
Aber ich werde auf jeden Fall mal die Monty und die Koxx ausprobieren!


----------



## Jerry (23. Februar 2003)

Naja gut das ist dann wohl unsachgemäßer gebrauch 

Jerry


----------



## Schlingsi (23. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jerry _
> *Naja gut das ist dann wohl unsachgemäßer gebrauch
> 
> Jerry *




Bremse AUF ... Bremse voll ZU.    hmmm für mich is das normaler gebrauch!


----------



## Jerry (23. Februar 2003)

sorry das ging an konrad
dein post ging nur wenige sekunden vor meinen raus! 

Jerry


----------



## Schlingsi (23. Februar 2003)

Ahso, na denn...is ja koin Problem!


----------



## Angelo Berlin (23. Februar 2003)

also ich hatte die durchsichtigen von Monty und die waren echt ok auf ner unbehandelten Felge, also aufjedenfall besser als die roten Koolstop und gehalten haben die auch ne ganze weile...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerry (24. Februar 2003)

Mir kommt es jetzt darauf an ob die besser als die orangen sind!

Aber ich warte mal auf den Fahrbericht, wenn der konrad einen liefert!


Jerry


----------



## konrad (25. Februar 2003)

also,hier ist der erste fahrbericht der transparenten montybeläge:
sie ziehen wie hölle!nach kurzer zeit ist eine feine schicht gummi auf der felge und dann zieht die bremse wie ein anker-aber leider so laut wie ein d-zug-das is mir aber wurscht 

welche beläge sind eigentlich noch für v-brakes zu empfehlen?
wie sind die roten von ritchey?


----------



## konrad (25. Februar 2003)

hey jerry-fahrtbericht-extra für dich!


----------



## Jerry (25. Februar 2003)

Zu gütig von dir!
ABER
Heißt das jetzt das die besser ziehen als die orangen?!


Jerry


----------



## konrad (25. Februar 2003)

bist jetzt ja!einfach hammer...


----------



## Jerry (25. Februar 2003)

Ich werd dich dann später noch mal fragen und wenn die wirklich so gut sind steig ich um!


Jerry


----------



## Trialmatze (25. Februar 2003)

@ Jerry

ich bin die transparenten Teile auch mal gefahren und fand die super. Die machen richtig Krach und bremsen und Felgenbehandlung meiner Meinung nach besser als die orangenen.
Die Transparenten sind mir leider abgerissen, sodass ich nun seit längerem die Orange-Pads fahre. Die halten länger als die transparenten. 
Ich glaube ich muss mir auch nochmal die transparenten bestellen. Die fand ich vorn nem Jahr sowas von geil...

Matze


----------



## aramis (25. Februar 2003)

Toll, hab mir gerade heute die Orangen gekauft. Bin ja mal gespannt wie die gehen. Über den Winter bin ich die Grünen gefahren aber bei Trockenheit gehen die nicht mehr besonders gut.

Aber von der Verarbeitung her scheinen die auf jeden Fall besser als die Transparenten zu sein.


----------



## Jerry (25. Februar 2003)

Na dann bestell ich mir die glaub ich auch mal!


Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (25. Februar 2003)

komisch ist nur das monty mit den orangenen ja eigentlich die klaren abgelöst hat die werden doch das nicht machen wenn die orangenen schlechter sind als die klaren oder!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerry (25. Februar 2003)

hä guckt doch mal bitte beim Krumbiegel
http://www.biketrial-germany.de/shop/index.html
bei den belägen! Da stimmt doch was nicht?!

Ich will doch die transparenten lang!


Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (25. Februar 2003)

die klaren kurzen müßten megamo sein sind aber auch von orangen megamo (agent irgendwas heißen die) abgelöst wurden...


----------



## Jerry (26. Februar 2003)

Welche fährst du nun konrad?


Jerry


----------



## konrad (27. Februar 2003)

die,die es beim jan gibt-monty,transparent,kurz


----------



## konrad (27. Februar 2003)




----------



## gonzo_trial (27. Februar 2003)

des solltn eigentlich die alten megamo sein... hmmm


----------



## Jerry (28. Februar 2003)

Ist ja komisch das die trotzdem die kürzer sind als die orangen besser bremsen. Aber wenn du des sagst! 
Werd dann mal gucken wann ich die bestellen!

Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. Februar 2003)

die größe des Bremsbelages ist eigentlich egal!

wenn die fläche des bremsbelags kleiner ist werd er stärker aufgepresst bei gleicher hebelkraft

hm mist wie war die formel nochmal..

Ronny


----------



## m.k. (28. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gonzo_trial _
> *die größe des Bremsbelages ist eigentlich egal!
> wenn die fläche des bremsbelags kleiner ist werd er stärker aufgepresst bei gleicher hebelkraft
> hm mist wie war die formel nochmal..*



Meinst du die fuer den Druck?
Druck = Kraft / Flaeche
Ist schon richtig, was du schreibst. Der Bremsklotz besteht ja aus zwei Komonenten: Ein starrer Teil, auf den eine Kraft ausgeuebt wird. Dieser Teil erzeugt einen Druck, der auf den elastischen Teil (der Bremsbelag) wirkt.
Wird die Flaeche kleiner, erhoeht sich entsprechend der Druck. 
Wenn man annimmt, dass die Bremskraft proportional zur Flaeche ist, kompensiert sich das gerade wieder.

Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (28. Februar 2003)

Gut... genauso mein ichs nur war mir das eben Logisch nicht ganz klar 

Allerdings hat man dann mehr Verschleiß an Bremsbelag denk ich...


----------



## ey-le-an (28. Februar 2003)

aber nachdem ja der haftreibungskoeffiziet größer als der gleitreibungskoeffizient ist und bei einem großflächigerem belag die fläche großer ist die "klebt", müsste ein größerer bremsklotz besser haften.
oder wie jetzt?


----------



## konrad (28. Februar 2003)

aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh!wie seid ihr denn drauf-sind wir hier im-"mathe-phyik-klugscheiß-ich weiß alles besser-lass uns über formeln diskutier-und gleich noch "pi" auf die 100000000000000000000 stelle berechnen"-forum?


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. Februar 2003)

willst pi auf soviele stellen nachm komma habel!? naja muß gleich auf arbeit aber ...


----------



## Schlingsi (28. Februar 2003)

Also...berechnungen hin ber. her!

Ich war gerade fahren und habe zum ersten mal die orangenen, langen Monty Beläge getestet. Ich will jetzt nicht sofort sagen das die schei$e sind, aber besonders toll auch nicht. Die bremse macht zwar dicht aber nicht ekelhaft dicht.
Bin ja vorher die Plazmatic Pads gefahren...die sind die Hölle!!! Die Bremsen ungelogen mind. 10 mal so krass wie die Montys. Nur zu doof das man die PlazPads hier nicht bekommt. Oder weiss einer von euch wo es die gibt? (glaub ich eigentlich nicht, sonst würdet ihr sie alle fahrn!  )
Hat es denn Sinn die durchsichtigen mal auszuprobieren?


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. Februar 2003)

nein hat kein sinn...

mach erstmal die felge sauber...

Die Platzmatic würd auch nicht jeder fahren weil der Kosten Nutzen faktor zu schlehct ist wenn man alle 2 Wochen nen paar neue Braucht! Da kommt man dann deutlich besser weg wenn man jeden Monat seine Felge Anflext und dann demzufolge jedes Jahr ne neue Felge oderso...

Naja Sprühmal Wasser auf die Felge dann fahr ne weile mit gezogener Bremse und dann mitnem Zellstof (hauptsache irgendwas sauberes) Die Felge Abwischen wiedern stückel mit gezogener Brmese fahren abwische bis halt die Felge trocken ist... irgendwann sollt die Bremse auch anfangen zu quietschen und dann zieht sie ganz anständig. mit dieser Prozedur Bremsen die Koxx Beläge noch um einiges besser um nicht zu sagen deutlich besser allerdings sind die orangenen Monty bei nässe leicht besser... würd ich fast sagen. Vieleicht doch aufder einen seite Monty aufder anderen seite nen Koxx belag. könnt wohl das Optimum sein evtl...

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlingsi (28. Februar 2003)

als erstes möchte ich mal teilweise meinen ersten beitrag im bezug auf die abnutzung wieder rückgängig machen. aus unerklärlichen gründen hat sich ein belag MEGA abgenutzt und der andere ist fast wie neu. die bremse war aber wirklich perfekt eingestellt...(glaub ich  ) falls sie es nicht war und es eine möglichkeit gegeben hätte der gleichmäßige abnutzung hätte man lange freude an diesen MONSTER dingern.
hab ein paar US Foren durchstöbert. Alle waren begeistert und NIEMAND hat kurioser weise die abnutzung bemängelt. vielleicht lag es ja doch an mir. 

auf jeden fall danke für den tip mit dem wasser. das gehe ich doch jetzt direkt mal ausprobieren. 
gequietscht haben die montys bis jetzt nämlich gar nicht. völlig lautlos und unscheinbar. nach dem test berichte ich mal...


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. Februar 2003)

kann auch sein das das queitschen in verbindung mit wasser erst auftritt wenn die eloxalschicht teilweise ab ist oderso. bei mein bruders bike mit schwarzer felgenflanke in verbindung mit den koxx belägen hat die garnicht gewuietscht une meine silberne alex dx32 brüllt das einem die Ohren abfallen


----------



## Schlingsi (28. Februar 2003)

So, hab die prozedur jetzt vollzogen. 
Hab meine Felge (schwarze AlexDX32) eingesprüht mit reinem H2O, laaaaaaange gebremst und mit sterilem lappen abgewischt. das ganze paar mal gemacht und siehe da...die bremsleistung hat sich verbessert und sie quietscht ein bissel.  

jetzt sind die PlazPads nur noch 5 mal so gut.. 
falls einer von euch die dinger net kennt hier mal ein link:

Plazmatic Pads 

Also, danke für den Tipp Ronny!! 


Alex


----------



## ey-le-an (28. Februar 2003)

@konrad: wenn es keine ingenieure geben würde die sich mit dem "mathe-klugscheiss-zeug" auseinandersetzen würden, würdest du immer noch mit holzreifen fahren!


----------



## m.k. (28. Februar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ey-le-an _
> *aber nachdem ja der haftreibungskoeffiziet größer als der gleitreibungskoeffizient ist und bei einem großflächigerem belag die fläche großer ist die "klebt", müsste ein größerer bremsklotz besser haften.
> oder wie jetzt?*



Hmm, ich habs nochmal im Gerthsen nachgeschaut, da ich mir auch nicht mehr sicher war.
Also, die jeweiligen Reibungskraefte haengen nur von der Kraft ab, die den Koerper auf die Unterlage druecken und sind somit unabhaengig von der Flaeche.
Es ist dort ein Bild von einem quaderfoermigen Klotz, einmal stehend, einmal liegend. Beidesmal sind die Reibungskraefte identisch, da die Gewichtskraft diesselbe bleibt.
Bei Haft- bzw. Gleitreibungskraft ist nur der jeweilige Koeffizient verschieden. Die Zusammenhaenge bleiben diesselben, d.h. was fuer die Gleitreibung gilt, gilt auch fuer die Haftreibung.
Das habe ich gerade noch gefunden, fuer die, die's interessiert:
http://www.nanoworld.unibas.ch/nano/frictionmodule/content/0200makroreibung/?lang=de

Matthias


----------



## ey-le-an (28. Februar 2003)

also auch für haftreibung nur kraft*fläche >>> größe des belages ist schei$egal, hätte ich jetzt mal konkret anders vermutet.


----------



## saya-jin (28. Februar 2003)

also die orangen monty sind auch nich so der hit,
aber die tranzparenten sind ech ziemlich geil, hab zwar den vergleich zu anderen nich aber ich bin mit den echt zufrieden


----------



## konrad (28. Februar 2003)

die ornagen waren zuerst auf meiner felge(D521 anodisiert)auch
leise,nach ner zeit haben die dann aber auch "geschriehen",
aber auch nur wenn man die bremse kurz schleifen gelassen hat.und bei nässe hatten se manchmal garkein grip.
die transparenten haben aber gleich von anfang an einen ohrenbetäubenden lärm gemacht.ich war ebend noch fahren und 
muss sagen,dass die dinger doch besser als die organgen sind.
also leute-holt euch die transparenten!

@ey-le-an:ich hab ja nichts gegen ingenieure,aber ich hab ne abneigung gegen physik und so'n kram-liegt vielleicht an meinen 
lehrern-die gehen mir echt auf'n sack....


----------



## ey-le-an (28. Februar 2003)

@konrad: da muss ich dir recht geben, in meiner ganzen verdammten schulzeit hatte ich nur einen einzigen richtig coolen physik lehrer und der hat dann das gymnasium verlassen, weil ihm die ganzen anderen lehrer voll auf den sack gegangen sind. er wäre mit ihren pädagogischem vorgehen nicht einverstanden usw.


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. Februar 2003)

Ich hab ja rottransparente Koxx und deine sind durchsichtig konrad !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (28. Februar 2003)

jup!
sind denn die von koxx wieder lieferbar-oder wo haste die her?


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. Februar 2003)

Die hatt ich schon letztes Jahr irgendwann bestellt... gibts die nichtmehr oder wie!?


----------



## konrad (28. Februar 2003)

zur zeit is die neue koxx-seite im aufbau,aber davor waren sie auch nicht lieferbar...
rottransparent?-cool!


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. Februar 2003)

Jo eben so wie die Roten Gummibährchen...


----------



## konrad (28. Februar 2003)

hmm..lecker-gummibärchen!da könnte man ja mal ne fette mische klar machen-von jedem einen-plazmatic,koxx und monty transparent und orange


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. Februar 2003)

Gibts eigentlich extremstsuperkleber oderso!? dann hälfte ich Monty und koxx beläge und klebe je die hälfte zusammen...


----------



## konrad (28. Februar 2003)

nee!das hält nicht!hmm...man könnte doch mal den hinterbau vom es4 absägen und dann ans urban rankleben mit extremstsuperkleber   
ok,genug unsinn für heute abend gelabert!tschüß!


----------



## gonzo_trial (28. Februar 2003)

Sag das net mit Unsinn und Hinterbau... Autos werden auch nurnoch geklebt weils stabiler ist als Schweißen aber ich denk bei Alu ist es was anderes...


----------



## Schlingsi (28. Februar 2003)

moin!

also trotz reinigung der felge und die dadurch erzielte bremskraftsteigerung bin ich mit den orangenen montys unzufrieden.
kann man die felge nicht mit irgendwas einsprühen oder so?! anflexen will ich sie nett. hab mal was von teer gehört oder so sprays, hab aber keinen plan wie das gehen soll!
also, falls jemand den ultimativen plan hat wie ich meine hs33 dazu bekomme das sie soooo mega dicht macht...lasst es mich wissen.

thx so far


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (28. Februar 2003)

Mit teer geht dir aba die Brmeskrft bei nässe flöten...


----------



## wodka o (1. März 2003)

Na und? Ist doch egal! Bei Nässe wird sowieso nicht gefahren... 
Aber stimmt schon,wenn´s nass ist,bremst es mit Teer überhaupt nicht.
Aber im Trockenen ist es mit dem Zeug geil!


----------



## Jerry (2. März 2003)

Man nehme einen Klumpen Teer und schmiere ihn auf die Felge und voila es brems wie Hecht! Wird die Felge nass, voila fährt man gegen die Mauer 


Greez
Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (2. März 2003)

das problem ist nur das sich die beläge durch teer verändern durch hitzeeinwirkung und dann wie verglasen udn somit schmiert man immer mehr teer auf die Felgen.

außerdem bremstes mit also bei mir jedenfals mit der wasser aufsprühen bremsen.... genauso wie mit teer.


----------



## Jerry (2. März 2003)

Dann kauf dir noch nen Teerentferner und reinige die Bremsklötze öfters. Hab ich auch gemacht und dann haben wir wieder den ´voila` Effekt 


Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (2. März 2003)

nein hast du nicht dazu mußt du schon nen weilche am belag schleifen das der ohne teer wieder so bremst wie vorher... glaub mir!

Ahso und wieso soll ich bei Trockenheit noch Teer draufschmieren wenns ohne Teer auch vollkommen ausreichend bremst!?

Und überhaupt wozu brauch man solcheine hohe Bremsleistung?

Ich mein Wenn man nen Hang hpchhupft oderso sollt die Bremse schon sogut wie 100Prozent dicht machen denn es is ziehmlich ******* wenn man immerwieder rückwärts runterrutscht aber sonst!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tingeltangeltill (2. März 2003)

die Montybeläge müssen sich ja auch erstmal warm machen  


hätte niemand Interesse ne Sammelbestellung für die Plazmatic-Pads zu machen?

die kosten doch 36 $ im zweier Set. 

Wie wärs?


----------



## Trialmatze (2. März 2003)

*HUST* *REUSPER* *HUST*

Kann ich dir sagen Ronny...damit Birnen wie du, die bei Aktionen wegrutschen und das auf den Reifen schieben, ne 50cm Kante hochkommen, mittels Trethop, und sich nicht auf den Rücken packen   

Genau deswegen...oder Aramis?? 

Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (2. März 2003)

matze wie gesagt das ganze ist mir schon einmal in desau passiert auchso ca. 60cm mauer ca. 20cm breit und da bin ich quasi drüber gesprungen obwohl ich aufm hinterrad langen wollt und dann bin ich quasi nach dem hinterrad aufgekommen und dadurch ist evtl. die bremse nen stückel gerutscht oder eben der reifen denn das hällt kein Reifen!!!


ber bitte wnenn wirs nächste mal wo sind dann kannst mal meine Bremse bei Trockenheit ohne Teer ausprobieren und du wirst sehn das ist 100Prozentig ausreichend weil bei Gaps oderso die eigentlich nie durchrutscht!


----------



## Schlingsi (2. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tt² _
> *die Montybeläge müssen sich ja auch erstmal warm machen
> 
> 
> ...




super idee!!! hab den typen schon vor 2 tagen angeschrieben ob er nicht mal einen karton davon nach germany schicken kann. bis jetzt hat er noch nicht geantwortet...aber egal, wenn er bis mittwoch nicht geantwortet hat, dann schreib ich meinen kumpel aus canada an der mir das norco zusammen mit den palzpads geschickt hat. der machts auf jeden fall. also, wer interesse an diesen höllendingern hat sagt bitte bescheid!
 

ach so ja...ich bekomme die auch billiger als 36 $ / paar!!


----------



## echo freak (2. März 2003)

klar ronny!


----------



## Trialmatze (2. März 2003)

Naja, das brauche ich net ausprobieren, weil es mich nicht brennend interessiert. Das wichtige an der Sache ist, dass du damit zurechtkommst. Ich fahre weiter V-Brake hinten! Ohne Teer versteht sich!

Bei dieser Aktion hattest du auch eindeutig zuviel Rücklage und woher das kommt weißt du sicher selbst. Manchmal kommt es mir so vor, als ob du net damit rechnest, dass du was schaffst. Dann bist du überrascht und verlierst deine Konzentration und BUB...dann passiert irgendwas ungewolltes  

Ist ja auch egal. Die Fahrer müssen mit den Bikes zurechtkommen und net die Leute, denen das Bike net gehört. Mit Aramis seiner HR Bremse kam ich absolut net klar. Der Druckpunkt war mir viel zu nah am Lenker. Ich hatte immer schiss, dass die Brake net zupackt und das was ja auch manchmal so.

matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (2. März 2003)

matze das mit der rücklage ist aber sogut wie normal!

du kommst ja mit etwas geschwindigkeit an hebst dann das rad an so aber du hast halt geschwindigkeit und um dann aufm hinterrad zu bleiben kommtm man mit rücklage an und wenn das hinterrad aufkommt beugt man die beine und geht irgendwo überm schwerpunkt. ich glaube ohne rücklange packt man das nichtmehr das vorderrad inder luft zu halten außer gleich mitnem mördersatz nach vorne!

Genauso verhällt sich das wenn du irgendwo hohes runterdropst und dann weiter aufm hinterrad bleiben willst. ich schaff das fast ncith weil ich zuviel schiß hab nach hinten umzukippen deshalb immer gleichn kleiner satz nach vorne aber ohne rücklage gehts eben nicht. das ist technik würd ich sagen!


----------



## tingeltangeltill (2. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Schlingsi _
> *
> 
> 
> ...



kosten ja 4 Stück 36 $ oder? wieviel zahlst du?


----------



## Schlingsi (2. März 2003)

ach ja...mein fehler!!!
36 / 4 stk !!! der preis kommt natürlich hin!!!


----------



## tingeltangeltill (2. März 2003)

müsstest du da zoll zahlen oder kommt der auch noch drauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (2. März 2003)

Ich würde mich an einer Sammelbestelung beteiligen.

@Ronny:
Du musst unterscheiden zwischen *Rücklage* und *zu viel Rücklage*


----------



## gonzo_trial (2. März 2003)

ara das war garantiert nicht zuviel rücklage! bei 50-60cm hab ich immer frontlage erst ab 80-90cm krich ich manchmal rücklage obwohl das in letzterzeit weggegangen ist...

Ahso und selbst wenn zuviel rücklage da würd die bremse oder der reifen auchnicht wegrutschen sonnst könnt man ja garkeinen abbubakka ausführen


----------



## Schlingsi (2. März 2003)

Ja prima...da sind wir ja schonmal zu dritt!

Also wenn ich die bei meinem Kumpel aus Canada bestelle kommt auch kein ZOLL drauf! Der deklariert das immer als Geschenk! Da der bei nem Versandunternehmen arbeitet, war die ganze schose nach 4 tagen schon bei mir!  

@ tt² :  hab leider keine mehr hier! nur noch meine gebrauchten...aber die gefallen mir so gut!


----------



## tingeltangeltill (2. März 2003)

@schlingsi:

könntest du das mal in die Wege leiten und mir dann sagen, wieviel das konkret kosten würde. Ich würde erstmal 4 Stück nehmen.

/till


----------



## aramis (2. März 2003)

Abbubakka oder wie du das Ding nennst macht man gegen die Kante, da rutsch so oder so nix weg.

Wenn du nicht zu viel Rücklage gehabt hättest, dann wärst du auch nicht auf den Rücken geklatscht. Bei mir rutscht auch manchmal die Bremse ewas durch. Dann roll ich aber einfach noch n Stück anstatt gleich nach hinten um zu fallen. Aber mit dem längeren Rad, das du ja bald hast, erledigt sich das von selbst. Ich glaube, dass man mitm längeren Oberrohr nicht so schnell nach hinten umfällt.


----------



## aramis (2. März 2003)

bei mir auch 4 Stück


----------



## Schlingsi (2. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tt² _
> *@schlingsi:
> 
> könntest du das mal in die Wege leiten und mir dann sagen, wieviel das konkret kosten würde. Ich würde erstmal 4 Stück nehmen.
> ...



ja cool, wenn der aramis auch noch 4stk nimmt, dann sinds ja schonmal mindestens 12 stk. ich frage nächste woche nach was die dann konkret kosten würden. sag euch dann natürlich wieder bescheid!!


----------



## Trialmatze (2. März 2003)

Man Ronny....hör auf mit deinem Theoriegefasel. Aramis und ich standen daneben und haben es doch gesehen. Was haben wir dir denn nach dem Sturz gesagt??? Du hängst auf deinem Devil wie nen krummer Lämmerschwanz und bist oben auf der Plattform gelandet als wolltest du noch höher und nen Meter weiterspringen. 
Ich finde das sowieso gefährlich über ne Kante drüberzuspringen und dann auf ner Plattform zu landen. Außerdem sehe ich das mit der Rücklagetheorie etwas anders. Ich habe nen Vid von mir, was nen Freund gemacht hat und da mache ich immer so ne Art Fehleranalyse. 
Dazu sehe ich mir Aktionen in Zeitlupe an. Beim Trethop stellt man bei mir fest, dass ich nur etwas Rücklage nach dem Absprung habe und das hat jeder. Dann muss man halt versuchen das VR runterzulassen, damit man im passenden Winkel auf der Stelle landet.

Guck mal hier:







So wie Ilja das macht, mach ich das auch. Ich visiere immer die Kante an und ziehe dann hoch (Ok, der Moment ist schon etwas später, da Ilja schon weiter vorn steht ). Du machst das doch sonst auch net anders.... 
Das war halt nen Missgeschick und gut is...
Und bei deinem abbubakka...da visiere ich auch die Kante an springe hoch, drück mich weg und springe zurück. Bei deinem Sturz bist du aber auf der Plattform gelandet und net auf ner Kante!

Matze


----------



## Trialmatze (2. März 2003)

Man Aramis... Jetzt warst du auch noch schneller


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (2. März 2003)

naja es ist aber trotzdem so hach mesnch

wenn ich abspringe binsch mite hüften am lenker und arme und beine durchgestreckt denk ich und dann heb ich das bike quasi hoch lande dann ziehmlich weit weg vom bike und bäuge dann die beine. So wenn ich jetze quasi wie ne platform hab... guck dir mal des bild vom ilya an stell dir vor er würde 10-15cm weiter nach vorne landen. Dann denk dir mal was das Bike macht bevor er die beine bäugen kann!


----------



## aramis (2. März 2003)

Jaja, er landet aber nicht 15cm weiter vorn, sondern genau dort wo er hin soll!

Ach ja,
ich finde, der Ilja hat es gar nicht verdient, dass man im Forum über ihn redet und auch noch Pics von ihm postet. Hat sich ne Ewigkeit nicht mehr gemeldt und kurvt ja angeblich nur noch in seinem Auto rum. Die letzten Contests isser auch nicht mehr mitgefahren. 
Bin da echt tierisch sauer irgendwie.


----------



## Trialmatze (2. März 2003)

Oh...na entschuldige bitte.......


----------



## gonzo_trial (2. März 2003)

hey nu lasst mich einfach alle in ruhe!


----------



## Fabi (2. März 2003)

Ich hätte auch gern 2 Stück von den Plazmatic Pads. Für einen 4er-Pack hab ich gerade nicht genug Geld zur Verfügung.

Fabi


----------



## Schlingsi (2. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Fabi _
> *Ich hätte auch gern 2 Stück von den Plazmatic Pads. Für einen 4er-Pack hab ich gerade nicht genug Geld zur Verfügung.
> 
> Fabi *



Ist registriert!!! 

So weit man das in diesem vergewaltigtem Thread noch überschauen kann!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aramis (2. März 2003)




----------



## aramis (2. März 2003)




----------



## ugly uwe (2. März 2003)

ich nehm ebenfalls 2 stüegg


----------



## Schlingsi (2. März 2003)

jaaa gggggrrrrrrrrrrr!!!!


----------



## Schlingsi (2. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von ugly uwe _
> *ich nehm ebenfalls 2 stüegg *




uwe...geht klar!!!


----------



## gonzo_trial (2. März 2003)

Ich bin noch am überlegen... wie sind die denn bei nässe?


----------



## Schlingsi (2. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gonzo_trial _
> *Ich bin noch am überlegen... wie sind die denn bei nässe? *



bin noch nie im nassen mit denen gefahren! 
aber im trockenen.... 

kannst ja noch was überlegen. bestellt werden die frühestens mitte-ende kommende woche. muss auch mal checken wie wir das mit der kohle machen. denn für 20 PlazPads die kohle vorstrecken is net wenig! und dann bleib ich nachher auf 15 sitzen


An alle PLAZMATICER !!!   Wie machen wir das mit der Kohle?


----------



## tingeltangeltill (2. März 2003)

da hast natürlich Recht! wenn du mir genau sagst, wieviel du bekommst überweiß ich dir das Geld im voraus!

naja, wenn jmd welche bestellt und dann nimmer kauft, dann wird der aber Grün und Blau geschlagen und bekommt Forumverbot und darf mit den Pads nach AmiLand schwimmen und dort abliefern


----------



## Schlingsi (2. März 2003)

das ist mal ein wort!!!  

wenn die anderen das genau so sehen und der freak aus canada net rumzickt, dann sind die dinger ja ruckzuck hier!

der wird bestimmt ersma blöd gucken wenn ich dem sag er soll ma einen ganzen karton schicken!    

vielleicht sollte ich den deutschland-vertrieb für die dinger machen!


----------



## Jerry (2. März 2003)

Jo hier ist auch interesse!

BITTE 2 Stück für Magura HS33 und 2 Stück für V-Brake! Der Tophi ist nähmlich auch auf der Suche und wenn schon mal Sammelbestellung dann nutzen wir des auch!

Das mit dem Vertrieb find ich gar nicht so doof. Mach des doch!


Jerry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlingsi (2. März 2003)

yo jerry, habsch notiert! für v-brake müsste eigentlich auch gehen.


das problem mit dem vertrieb ist, das ich immer nur shops finde die die dinger vertreiben. über den hersteller selbst findet man nix im netz.   aber schlecht laufen würden dinger hier bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Jerry (2. März 2003)

Dat stimmt allerdings. Ich wüßte auch keine HP oder Adresse von Plazmatic. mmh mal Ray Leech meinen alten Freund fragen, der weißt dat sicher 



Jerry


----------



## Schlingsi (2. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Jerry _
> *Dat stimmt allerdings. Ich wüßte auch keine HP oder Adresse von Plazmatic. mmh mal Ray Leech meinen alten Freund fragen, der weißt dat sicher
> 
> 
> ...



Ray Leech muss wohl die ZwillingsTante von ryan leech sein, oder?!!!?


----------



## aramis (3. März 2003)

Naja, anders als Kohle vorschießen wird´s wohl nicht gehen.

Bestell mal noch nicht, vielleicht beteiligen sich noch n paar Kumpis von mir.


----------



## tingeltangeltill (3. März 2003)

jo warte mal mit der Bestellung. Ich hätte vielleicht einen, der die vertreiben würde  vielleicht nimmt der auch welche um zu schauen, wie die sind

/till


----------



## Schlingsi (3. März 2003)

na dann check das möglichst schnell aus! 

das wäre ja prima!!


----------



## locdog (3. März 2003)

Hi euch allen
Bin neu hier. Die Plazmatic pads wurden mich auch interessieren. Wollte sogar letzten Sommer welche aus Kanada beziehen. 
Der Preis-aufwand war mir doch ein bisschen zu groß.
Zu zeit habe ich die Orangen monty pads drauf. Hinten ne DX32 und vorne F 519 und muss mit Teer fahren 

@Schlingsi
Wie ist es den nun mit dem Verschleiß. Hast du biss jetzt nur ein Par verdampft?
Du hast ja weiter oben geschrieben das nur auf der einen Seite der Klotz runter gegangen ist
und in den USA Foren keiner auf dieses Problem aufmerksam gemacht hat.

Wen diese pads mind. eine Sezon halten (bei mir heißt es 3-4 Monate weil sch** Student)
wurde ich auch 4 Stuck kaufen

Gruß locdog


----------



## Schlingsi (3. März 2003)

das muss wohl an meiner bremse gelegen haben. 

hab den typ aus kanada nochma gefragt und der meinte, dass die bei ihm immer noch top sind. und der fährt die seit letztem sommer irgendwann. effektiv vielleicht 3 monate! aber das is ja ok!


----------



## locdog (3. März 2003)

Dan ist ja GUT

Das was bei dir passiert ist komisch. Erklären kann ich mir es nur durch versehentliches Einfeten der rechten Felgenflanke 
z.B. durch einölen der Kette, Schaltung und versehentlich was auf die Felge.

Ich benutze die Monty Verteiler damit die Reaktionszeit gleich ist aber mit dem alten Standart System müsste der DRUCK gleich sein.

Also, dann bin ich dabei.
36 $ für 4 Stück  ?            (amerikanische Dollar, oder?)
Wie sollte man jetzt bezahlen? Mit Euro?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlingsi (3. März 2003)

ja den genauen preis hab ich noch gar nicht! den weiss ich erst mitte-ende nächster woche! die 36 $ stammen aus einem US Online-Shop...ich glaube sogar das ich für meine etwas mehr bezahlt habe. aber wenn wir ja jetzt so viele bestellen, dann müsste da ja eigentlich ein guter preis bei rausspringen!  hoffentlich.....


----------



## locdog (3. März 2003)

Wen der Preis nicht Explodiert dann kannst du 100000000% auf mich zählen den was bremsen angeht gehe ich keine Kompromisse ein. 
Ab morgen werde ich einen erschwerten Internetzugang haben (wegen des stud.) 
Also, nicht Ärgern wen ich nicht schnell antworte.


----------



## Schlingsi (3. März 2003)

nein, der preis wird schon nicht exponentiel ansteigen 

...wenn überhaupt!!!  

ich könnte jetzt halt nur über den preis spekulieren...wart n waas ab!


----------



## Robi_C._DoubleP (3. März 2003)

Also wenn die nicht zu teuer sind nehm ich auch 2


----------



## Schlingsi (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Robi_C._DoubleP _
> *Also wenn die nicht zu teuer sind nehm ich auch 2 *



yo, habsch ma vorgemerkt! aber wenns so weit ist, dann geh ich auf jeden einzelnen nochma zu und lass mir das dann endgültig nochma bestätigen!


----------



## tobsen (3. März 2003)

...ich nehm auch welche für V-Brake.

tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlingsi (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tobsen _
> *...ich nehm auch welche für V-Brake.
> 
> tobi *



wieviele?


----------



## tobsen (3. März 2003)

dachte die gibt s nur im 4er pack.
die menge hängt vom preis ab.
mindestens 2, maximal 4

tobi


----------



## Schlingsi (3. März 2003)

ach so, ausser dir gibts erst einen der die für v-brake braucht und der will 2 stk. von daher könntest du auch 2 nehmen!


mitlerweile sind es schon über 30 stk!


----------



## tobsen (3. März 2003)

ne, dann nehm ich 4. 
schonma bunkern, die teile  
wer weis, wann man die wieder bekommt...

tobi


----------



## tingeltangeltill (3. März 2003)

35 Stück wären schon 315 
und das nur für Bremsbelägen........wir sind ja verrückt  

Woher bekommen eigentlich die Britten ihre?


----------



## Schlingsi (3. März 2003)

vielleicht haben die ja einen importeur...oder die machen es so wie wir! hab allerdings noch keinen englischen shop gefunden die die haben...


----------



## gonzo_trial (3. März 2003)

x-street hatte sowas aber irgendwie geht die url beim ir nichtmehr oder vieleicht gibts die auch schon nichtmehr...


----------



## Schlingsi (3. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gonzo_trial _
> *x-street hatte sowas aber irgendwie geht die url beim ir nichtmehr oder vieleicht gibts die auch schon nichtmehr... *




wie issen die url?


----------



## gonzo_trial (3. März 2003)

www.x-street.net oder co.uk oderso war die immer...


----------



## Trialmatze (3. März 2003)

Hmm...also nicht das ich da was verpasst habe, aber welche Plaz Pads bestellt ihr denn?? Diese gelben oder die Spanish Teile...? 

@ Schlingsi

Du sag mal...das ist doch sicher net das letzte mal, dass du diese Teile bestellst, oder? Wenn du nächsten Monat oder in 2-3 Monaten nochmal was über deinen Freund beziehst, dann bin ich auf jeden fall dabei. Bei mir klemmt im Moment etwas die Seche, sodass ich jetzt noch net bestellen kann, es sei denn es teilt sich jemand mit mir nen 4er Pack Spanish...!

Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jerry (3. März 2003)

Ray Leech ist die Schwester net die TANTE  Du hast ja ne Ahnung  


Jerry


----------



## Schlingsi (3. März 2003)

Yo Matze!

Ich fahr ja jetzt selber die gelben PlazPads. Kenn die Spanish zwar aussem Web, hab aber noch nie gehört wie die sind.
Ich werde dann auch wieder die gelben bestellen. Für V-Brakes sind se rot, denke ich!


----------



## Schlingsi (3. März 2003)

Also...so sehen sie aus!

Für MAGURA...







Für V-BRAKE (teurer)...


----------



## gonzo_trial (3. März 2003)

hehe... das nenn ich alublock. da kommt dann wenigstens kein flexen vom bremsbelag


----------



## tingeltangeltill (4. März 2003)

@schlingsi: du nimmst schon die CRM (bei den gelben)!?


----------



## Schlingsi (4. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von tt² _
> *@schlingsi: du nimmst schon die CRM (bei den gelben)!? *



die CRM Dinger sind genau die gelben, die du oben auf dem bild siehst. und die werden ja auch bestellt! 
meines wissens gibt es die gelben plazpads gar nicht in verschiedenen ausführungen. die haben halt im laufe der zeit mehrere evolutionsstufen durchlaufen!  

bin mir da ziemlich sicher...lasse mich aber auch gerne eines besseren belehren!


----------



## tingeltangeltill (4. März 2003)

KENNT JEMAND DEN HERSTELLER ODER KÖNNTE IHN IN ERFAHRUNG BRINGEN!?


----------



## Schlingsi (4. März 2003)

GUTE FRAGE 

Wenn ich das rausbekomme, dann übernehm ich den Deutschlandvertrieb! Hab auch schon nen bekannten Mailorder Service an Land gezogen der sie für mich Online stellt.


Also, falls einer etwas rausbekommt, lasst es mich bitte wissen.

Vielleicht gibts dann ja Plazmatic products 4 ever!


----------



## tingeltangeltill (4. März 2003)

@schlingsi: mach das bloss net!  

du brauchst doch sowieso ne Lizenz (k.A. welche) um sowas zu vertreiben. 
Musst ja auch steuertechnisch was anstellen, oder willst des "schwarz" machen?

Wenn du denn Hersteller hast, dann mail mir den mal bitte!
Ich hätte jmd der den vielleicht übernehmen würde und Bikehändler ist! 

mfg till


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (4. März 2003)

der holger vom brakeshop würd das bestimmt auch machen...


----------



## Trialmatze (4. März 2003)

Ich hab mal mit dem Holger gespeakt. Ob er den Versand übernehmen will weiß ich noch net, aber er würde die Teile auch auf jeden Fall versuchen zu bestellen. Also "Schlingsi", wenn du keinen Bock hast, dir da soviel Arbeit aufzulasten, dann könnten wir das auch bestimmt über Holger regeln. Denkt mal drüber nach!

Matze


----------



## tingeltangeltill (4. März 2003)

dann müsste man aber zoll zahlen, oder?


----------



## Schlingsi (4. März 2003)

leude...ich mach das WENN über DDD-Racing! Die verkaufen doch selbst Bike-Parts. Und da wird es dann so was wie ne neue Trial-Section geben... steht aber alles noch in den Sternen. 

Wenn ihr die über euren Händler beziehen wollt, dann müsst ihr auch steuern zahlen. muss ich dann natürlich auch!

Aber wenn ich die jetzt so für uns bestelle, dann läufts natürlich ohne steuern und so...is ja logo!


----------



## **Fun Trialer** (5. März 2003)

Ich möchte auch gerne zwei, für die V-breake und vier für die 
Magura, und dann bremst das wie Kleber auf den Felgen.


----------



## gonzo_trial (6. März 2003)

Oh man wir kaufen alle hier und dann merkmer das die dochnicht so geil sind 

auf was fürner Felge bistn die gefahren Schlingsi ?

Kannst ncihtmal die felge richtig pitsche nass machen und dann sagen wies bremst und ob sich die beläge auflösen... also die felge schwarz machen wie die roten magura!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rider Anonymus (7. März 2003)

Auf ner schwarz eloxidierten, gelochten Alex Felge!
Ich bins Bike auch gefahren und ich kann nur den Eindruck, den Schlingsi von den Pady hier vermittelt bestätigen! Die Dinger machen dicht wie Sau!!


----------



## gonzo_trial (7. März 2003)

mich interessiert das nassbremsverhalten bei trockenheit machen meine koxx auch dicht wie sau...


----------



## aramis (7. März 2003)

SATZZEICHEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

oder interessiert dich vielleicht das Nassbremsverhalten bei Trockenheit?


----------



## tobsen (7. März 2003)




----------



## gonzo_trial (7. März 2003)

*LOL* wenn man sich das nochmal selber durchliest sieht man erstmal wie krass das ausscheut


----------



## locdog (9. März 2003)

Hi Schlingsi

Und wie stets mit dem Plazmatic pads ??
Wirst du die Dinger Bestellen oder irgend ein Schop?
Und wie lange muss man sich noch gedulden


----------



## FiBa (9. März 2003)

ich fahr die magura klötze in rot... wüsste nicht wiene bremse noch mehr bremsen könnte 

greetz
FiBa


----------



## gonzo_trial (9. März 2003)

fährst du teer? wen nich dann probiermal andere beläge!


----------



## Trialmatze (9. März 2003)

Oh mann...*vordiestirnschlag*
Du bist dir sicher, dass du richtig trial fährst ja?
Wenn deine Brake gut bremst, dann freu dich! 
Lass das dann unsere Sorge sein, wenn wir unzufrieden sind 

Matze


----------



## tingeltangeltill (9. März 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von gonzo_trial _
> *fährst du teer? wen nich dann probiermal andere beläge! *



man bist du verpeilt   lesen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (9. März 2003)

wieso bin ich verpeilt. mit teer ziehn die roten beläge echt gut da brauch man dann nicht mehr bremspower aber wenn er ohne teer fährt gehts mit anderen belägen deutlich besser


----------



## tingeltangeltill (9. März 2003)

er hat geschrieben, dass es mit den KoolStop super zieht, er wüsste net, warum man mehr braucht (so was in der Art)

Du hast verstanden, dass es mit den Koolstop net ausreichend bremst.

Wenn man mit Teer fährt, dann reicht jeder Belag!


----------



## gonzo_trial (9. März 2003)

nein ich hab verstanden das er meint das seine roten magura gut ziehen und das ganze nicht besser geht dann meinte ich er sollt mal andere beläge versuchen.

ich hab das schon richtig verstanden!

Ich hab das gefühl heute wollen sich alle mit mir anlegen...


----------



## aramis (9. März 2003)

Ronny, du bistn Depp


----------



## gonzo_trial (9. März 2003)

Ach lasst mich doch alle in ruhe des wars nu biun ich auchmal eingeschnappt wie andere vormir auch und bin nu raus hier...


----------



## tingeltangeltill (9. März 2003)

RONNY .....


















































......ICH HAB DICH GERN ......


----------



## FiBa (11. März 2003)

ui, habich was falsches gesacht?!  

hatte ma teer drauf ja. war so, als hättich ne scheibe dran die bremst, imdem sich ein bolzen in die löcher schiebt : D

aba welche klötze bringen denn ohne teer noch mehr bremsleistung auf alufelgen?
also da ich 
1. HS 11 hab
         &
2. keine booster fahre
is meine bremsleistung klarerweise nicht die beste, die man erreichen kann, aba ich find, die ziehn trotzdem optimal auch bei jedem wetter...


----------



## Monty98 (3. Juli 2005)

ha! hab ich doch gewusst das es einen thread für meine frage gibt 

also hat von euch schon jemand erfahrungen mit den bremsbelegen hier:


----------



## R-I-P (3. Juli 2005)

ich find die grünen am geilsten. brauchste keinen teer und musst die felgen auch ner flexen, die packen einfach hammer geil zu.
nur mal so als tip


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlingsi (3. Juli 2005)

oh man.... mein guter alter thread. da fing ich grad mit trial an, herrlich!


----------



## funky^jAY (6. Juli 2005)

wie sind eigentlich die schwarzen hs33 beläge?


----------



## ringo667 (6. Juli 2005)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> wie sind eigentlich die schwarzen hs33 beläge?


 
Ich hatte die mal drauf, fand die nicht so toll, weil se auf einer relativ alten Flexung schnell runtergerubbelt waren und die Bremsleistung war auch nicht wirklich der Hammer.


----------



## funky^jAY (6. Juli 2005)

einziger vorteil wäre wohl, das es die überall recht günstig gibt. 22 für nen paar superduper trial beläge find ich nämlich schon ganz schön unverschämt

scheiß sport den ich mir da ausgesucht habe


----------



## ringo667 (6. Juli 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=27949&item=7165901571

vielleicht sind die ja was, kostet umgerechnet ca 18 incl. Porto,

kennt jemand diese Pads?


----------



## Levelboss (6. Juli 2005)

ringo667 schrieb:
			
		

> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=27949&item=7165901571
> 
> vielleicht sind die ja was, kostet umgerechnet ca 18? incl. Porto,
> 
> kennt jemand diese Pads?


hier steht jede Menge über Rim Jam Pads.
oder hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (1. August 2005)

bin gerade drauf und dran mir ein neues Laufrad (boah das sieht dann so geil aus    ) beim jan zu bestellen...so nun möcht ich von euch wissen welche belege ihr für die VIZ felgen empfehlen könnt?


----------



## Fabi (1. August 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> (boah das sieht dann so geil aus    ) [...] VIZ felgen



Das passt nicht zusammen.


----------



## Monty98 (1. August 2005)

was soll da nicht passen?


----------



## ph1L (1. August 2005)

Gut, dass jemand den Thread wieder ausgräbt.

Ich würde zu den Coust Pads raten auch wenn ich sie noch nicht probiert hab.

Nun zu meiner eigentlich Frage:
Hat jemand (Felix???)  ne Ahnung wie die Heatsink Pads sind?


----------



## BommelMaster (1. August 2005)

kurze frage zur hs33, kann man die auch ohne spezielle klemmung an der 4punktaufnahme fahren? oder brauch ich da auf jeden fall diese 4punktschellen?


----------



## Monty98 (1. August 2005)

ich denke immer wenn ich mir so die alten evo adapter anschau..."ein wenig rum feilen und das müsste klappen" habs aber noch nicht probiert
jedoch grundsätzlich zu deiner frage: ja is nur mit den schellen möglich


BTW: bitte noch ein paar antworten zu meiner frage von vorhin...wäre nett


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (1. August 2005)

@monty98

also cousts waren schei55e ,mit den gelben try-all is die bremsleistung auf ner nicht mehr wirklich stark angeflexten felge schon ziemlich gut,ich denk mit ner richtig angeflexten felge und bissl teer haut das ding rein wie sau und der druckpunkt is mit den belägen sowieso top  

btw:lass dir von diesem durchgeknallten spinner nix sagen,viz-felgen bzw laufräder sehen geil aus


----------



## Moppel_kopp (1. August 2005)

Ist es ein großer unterschied zwischen den oragnen monty belägen zwischen kurz und lang ?


----------



## Fabi (1. August 2005)

BommelMaster schrieb:
			
		

> kurze frage zur hs33, kann man die auch ohne spezielle klemmung an der 4punktaufnahme fahren?


Ja.


			
				BommelMaster schrieb:
			
		

> oder brauch ich da auf jeden fall diese 4punktschellen?


Nein.



			
				M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> lass dir von diesem durchgeknallten spinner nix sagen


Danke.


----------



## Schlingsi (2. August 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> @monty98
> 
> also cousts waren schei55e ,mit den gelben try-all is die bremsleistung auf ner nicht mehr wirklich stark angeflexten felge schon ziemlich gut,ich denk mit ner richtig angeflexten felge und bissl teer haut das ding rein wie sau und der druckpunkt is mit den belägen sowieso top
> 
> btw:lass dir von diesem durchgeknallten spinner nix sagen,viz-felgen bzw laufräder sehen geil aus



mit ein bissl teer is wohl jeder belag geil. auch die schwarzen magura. 

die coust beläge rocken nur! vor allem im nassen... da möchte ich mal die teerfahrer im vergleich sehen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (2. August 2005)

oooch ich hätt die belege sooo gern...nur die von der coustellier seite antworten nicht auf meine mail...gibs sonst noch eine möglichkeit an die belege zu kommen?


----------



## Scr4t (2. August 2005)

also ich hab momentan die gelben VIZ! beläge und die ziehen auf ner angeflexten felge wie sau, bei nässe bin ich die noch nicht gefahren, da ich ein schönwetter-trialer bin


----------



## Schlingsi (2. August 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> oooch ich hätt die belege sooo gern...nur die von der coustellier seite antworten nicht auf meine mail...gibs sonst noch eine möglichkeit an die belege zu kommen?



wie lange ist deine anfrage denn schon her? normaler weise antworten die immer sofort. wenns noch nich all zu lange her ist, dann würde ich sagen die sind unterwegs. also warte noch etwas....

ich glaube die kann man aber noch wo anders bestellen, weiss aber nich mehr wo. ich meine der levelboss müsste diesbezüglich bescheid wissen. kann mich aber auch irren.

Schlingsi


----------



## Monty98 (2. August 2005)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> wie lange ist deine anfrage denn schon her? normaler weise antworten die immer sofort. wenns noch nich all zu lange her ist, dann würde ich sagen die sind unterwegs. also warte noch etwas....
> 
> ich glaube die kann man aber noch wo anders bestellen, weiss aber nich mehr wo. ich meine der levelboss müsste diesbezüglich bescheid wissen. kann mich aber auch irren.
> 
> Schlingsi



naja ich erst gefragt ob es überhaupt möglich ist...und is jetzt schon eine woche oder so her...


----------



## Monty98 (2. August 2005)

weiß jemand wie die spanish fly belege sind (maguraform nur durchsichtig) ?


----------



## florianwagner (2. August 2005)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> also ich hab momentan die gelben VIZ! beläge und die ziehen auf ner angeflexten felge wie sau, bei nässe bin ich die noch nicht gefahren, da ich ein schönwetter-trialer bin



die hab ich auch und wie jede anderen beläge ziehen die bei nässe schaisse....


----------



## Fabi (2. August 2005)

Schlingsi schrieb:
			
		

> ich glaube die kann man aber noch wo anders bestellen, weiss aber nich mehr wo. ich meine der levelboss müsste diesbezüglich bescheid wissen. kann mich aber auch irren.
> 
> Schlingsi


Coust-Beläge gibt's nur beim Michel. Biketrial.ch wollte die mal ins Sortiment aufnehmen, aber dem hat der Michel nen Riegel vorgeschoben. Der lässt sich nicht in den A**** f*****.

Ein Kumpel wollte letztens auch CoustPads bestellen und bekam keine Antwort. Vielleicht out of stock?


----------



## Schlingsi (2. August 2005)

normal meldet der sich immer sofort, auch wenn die sachen out of stock sein sollten. geht anscheinend im moment nich...

ich hätte noch 2 paar hier rumliegen. aber da die im moment nich zu bekommen sind ist der preis kurzer hand ins unermessliche gestiegen!


----------



## Moppel_kopp (2. August 2005)

ist es denn ein unterschied zwischen den langen und kurzen orangen monty pads ?

mfg. Fabian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (3. August 2005)

Kurze Bremsbeläge nutzen sich meist sehr ungleichmäßig ab, d.h. die Ecken sind schon halb weg, aber in der Mitte ist noch nicht oder nur ganz leicht abgenutzt.
Außerdem sind kurze Beläge bissiger, weil sie sich zwischen Felge und Kolben verkeilen, daher auch der ungleichmäßige Verschleiss.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (5. August 2005)

Hallo,
sind diese Bremsblöcke 
die gleichen wie diese  (das sind die langen monty beläge vom trialmarkt)
denn die preise sind ja recht unterschiedlich.

mfg. Fabian


----------



## MSC-Trialer (21. September 2005)

So wollte den Thread mal wieder ins Leben rufen. Hab das Problem das ich im Moment ne Alex hinten drin habe und bei mir kein Bremsbelag so richtig ziehn will. Hatte bisher nie solche Probs mit der Bremse. Hab mir die Coust bestellt in der Hoffnung das die auf der Alex total abgehn, ist aber leider nicht der Fall   Ich hab die Felge frisch angeflext und ich kann zusehn wie es den Belag runter raspelt aber ziehn tut der net wirklich, es gibt auch net dieses Coust typische Bremsgeräusch. Als ich noch meine Try all Felge gefahren bin haben die sowas von Derb gezogen. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die Teile zum ziehn bekomme oder was ich eventuell falsch mache oder einen anderen guten Belag für die Felge empfehlen ?


----------



## Monty98 (21. September 2005)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> So wollte den Thread mal wieder ins Leben rufen. Hab das Problem das ich im Moment ne Alex hinten drin habe und bei mir kein Bremsbelag so richtig ziehn will. Hatte bisher nie solche Probs mit der Bremse. Hab mir die Coust bestellt in der Hoffnung das die auf der Alex total abgehn, ist aber leider nicht der Fall   Ich hab die Felge frisch angeflext und ich kann zusehn wie es den Belag runter raspelt aber ziehn tut der net wirklich, es gibt auch net dieses Coust typische Bremsgeräusch. Als ich noch meine Try all Felge gefahren bin haben die sowas von Derb gezogen. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die Teile zum ziehn bekomme oder was ich eventuell falsch mache oder einen anderen guten Belag für die Felge empfehlen ?



ich stell jetzt was klar...
ES GIBT NICHTS BESSERES ALS COUSTELLIER BELEGE
ich fahr null flexung, nur bitumen und die sind HAMMER!
also nicht lang überlegen. cousts kaufen


----------



## M!et$ch0rek (21. September 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> ich stell jetzt was klar...
> ES GIBT NICHTS BESSERES ALS COUSTELLIER BELEGE
> ich fahr null flexung, nur bitumen und die sind HAMMER!
> also nicht lang überlegen. cousts kaufen




er hat doch schon cousts draufgehabt!!!  

btw:du hast recht,es gibt nix besseres als de COUSTS


----------



## Monty98 (21. September 2005)

M!et$ch0rek schrieb:
			
		

> er hat doch schon cousts draufgehabt!!!
> 
> btw:du hast recht,es gibt nix besseres als de COUSTS



nein nein...die originalen cousts kaufen. also giaco und gilles. die stelln dir die bremse so ein das sie mit schwarzen magura belegen ziehn    

nein, wir verstehn uns schon


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MSC-Trialer (21. September 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> nein, wir verstehn uns schon



Eh willst du mir hier dumm kommen oder was? Gibt glei ne tracht Brügel  

Also wie gesagt die Coust hat ich schon drauf und ich wunder mich halt auch wieso sie net funzen,  irgendwas muss ich falsch machen.


----------



## Monty98 (21. September 2005)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Eh willst du mir hier dumm kommen oder was, gibt glei ne tracht Brügel
> 
> Also wie gesagt die Coust hat ich schon drauf und ich wunder mich halt auch wieso sie net funzen,  irgendwas muss ich falsch machen.



der herr wimmeretz hat mir bei seinem graz besuch erklärt das es wichtig is das die belege perfekt eingestellt und montiert sind. wenn man genau hinsieht sieht man das es bei denen ein oben und unten, ein links und rechts gibt. jedoch nur wenn sie neu sind 

edit:  BTW: hey raimund! neuer gap bei der oper entdeckt. sauweit, sauschwer


----------



## Schlingsi (21. September 2005)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> ich stell jetzt was klar...
> ES GIBT NICHTS BESSERES ALS COUSTELLIER BELEGE
> ich fahr null flexung, nur bitumen und die sind HAMMER!
> also nicht lang überlegen. cousts kaufen



mit bitumen sind wohl alle beläge cool. mach genug drauf, dann kannst du auch die schwarzen maguras nehmen... die coust beläge sind eigentlich dafür da um auf son scheiss zu verzichten...


----------



## Cryo-Cube (21. September 2005)

MSC-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> So wollte den Thread mal wieder ins Leben rufen. Hab das Problem das ich im Moment ne Alex hinten drin habe und bei mir kein Bremsbelag so richtig ziehn will. Hatte bisher nie solche Probs mit der Bremse. Hab mir die Coust bestellt in der Hoffnung das die auf der Alex total abgehn, ist aber leider nicht der Fall   Ich hab die Felge frisch angeflext und ich kann zusehn wie es den Belag runter raspelt aber ziehn tut der net wirklich, es gibt auch net dieses Coust typische Bremsgeräusch. Als ich noch meine Try all Felge gefahren bin haben die sowas von Derb gezogen. Kann mir jemand sagen wie ich die Teile zum ziehn bekomme oder was ich eventuell falsch mache oder einen anderen guten Belag für die Felge empfehlen ?




Ich würd alle checks durchgehen die man machen kann.
Hast warscheinlich schon gemacht aber trotzdem

1. Felgenflanken etfetten (Spritus, alkohol oder sonst ein entfetter, parallel zu den Rillen der flexung mit getränktem Tuch.)
2. Beläge entfetten... wie Felge halt.
3. Falls die Bremsbeläge ungleichmäsig abgefahren sind(so das nur ein teil des Belags wirklich die Felge trifft wenn man Bremst), den Belag ebenschmirgeln.
4. Beläge so einstellen das sie parallel zur Bremsfläche sind und auch am meisten Fläche treffen beim Bresmen.

Wenn das alles nicht hilft dann muss es der Belag sein. Vielleicht harmoniert der mit ner Alex nicht so gut.
Oder lag der Belag vielleicht längere Zeit in der prallen Sonne?. Meine  Zoo Beläge haben auch etwas Leistung verloren nach dem ich die einen Tag lang im Auto hatte-> im Sommer. Als ich mein bike aus dem Kofferaum holte hat das ganze bike fast geglüht, und die Beläge fuhren sich irgendwie schlechter. Die extreme Hitze im Auto hat die irgendwie beeinflusst.


----------



## MSC-Trialer (22. September 2005)

Jo habsch alles gecheckt Cyro.

Hab ja zwei paar beim Michel bestellt und nachdem ich heut frisch geflext hatte sowie das zweite neue paar draufgeknallt habe fingen sie an zu ziehen Gott sei Dank!!  
Keine Ahnung wer mir da auf meine Felge ge ...piiiiieeeep hat aber es hat geholfen 

Waren scheinbar Montagsbeläge


----------



## jem23 (25. September 2005)

ich hab jetz umgestellt von schwazen beläge ohne flexung auf mit flexung grüne beläge und ich bin sehr zufrieden, masehn wie lang die flexung hält aba die bremse is jetz bissig und quietscht auch ohne bitumen.. aba zieht wie sau.. brauch auch kein krachgummi mehr drauf


----------



## Schlingsi (25. September 2005)

ich geb auch mal ein update:

V-Brake 
HeatSink Pads (weiss)
Felge fett geflext

Pure Bremspower!!! Fast lautlos noch dazu...


----------



## isah (25. September 2005)

rote tryall pads, rillen mit cutter + try all felge ---> bremst top, und ist viel leiser als ne flexung (und hält länger wenn man ordentlich drückt) 

thx @ fabi für den tipp im observed forum


----------



## isah (5. Oktober 2005)

muss noch was zu den rillen sagen, hat einen "kleinen" haken:

rote koxx beläge 60% --> nach einer woche fast bis zum plastik....


----------



## *Sickboy* (6. Oktober 2005)

fahre im moment rote magura-beläge in kombination mit bitumen.
hab vor mir die echo-cnc-felgen zu holen und (wenn möglich) dann komplett aufs bitumen verzichten, da es durch die ungleichmässige verteilung die bremskraft schwanken lässt.

kann mir jemand n tipp geben welche beläge sich mit den echo-felgen (besonders) gut vertragen???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levelboss (6. Oktober 2005)

*Sickboy* schrieb:
			
		

> fahre im moment rote magura-beläge in kombination mit bitumen.
> hab vor mir die echo-cnc-felgen zu holen und (wenn möglich) dann komplett aufs bitumen verzichten, da es durch die ungleichmässige verteilung die bremskraft schwanken lässt.
> 
> kann mir jemand n tipp geben welche beläge sich mit den echo-felgen (besonders) gut vertragen???


Falls Du einfach nur eine blanke Felge fahren willst, dann vergess die Idee ganz schnell wieder!
Ohne Flexung wird das nichts gescheites.


----------



## Schevron (6. Oktober 2005)

taugen die Monty beläge was???


----------



## isah (6. Oktober 2005)

ich find die mist... also irgendwie sind die auf geflexten monty felgen nicht so toll.. mit bitumen gehts natürlich, aber da geht ja wirklich alles..


----------



## Domino (6. Oktober 2005)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> taugen die Monty beläge was???




also ich hatte die kurzen von monty mal dran gemacht,da ich sie noch zuhause hatte.und auf ner echo felge bremsen die besser als die braunen koxx und als die heatsink honigs.
werde jetzt einfach mal die langen testen.

mfg
alex


----------



## *Sickboy* (7. Oktober 2005)

@ levelboss

wie oft erneuertst du deine flexung???

hab nämlich nicht die möglichkeit das zu haus zu machn, müsste dann jedes mal schaun wo ich das erledigen kann.

gibt es noch andere methoden ausser mit der flex?


----------



## Schlingsi (7. Oktober 2005)

*Sickboy* schrieb:
			
		

> @ levelboss
> 
> wie oft erneuertst du deine flexung???
> 
> ...



das hängt auch vom belag ab. so weit ich weiss hat der levelboss vor monaten das letzte mal seine felge geflext. kommt auch immer drauf an wieviel man fährt und ob man viel schleifen lässt beim bremsen. wenn ich so zum spot eier, dann benutze ich die hintere gar nicht um belag und flexung zu sparen.  aber öfter als einmal im monat denke ich ist es nicht nötig.


----------



## Scr4t (7. Oktober 2005)

und es hängt davon ab welche Felge du hast -> weiche Felge -> Flexung geht schnell weg und bei ner harten hälts halt etwas länger.

TryALL/VIZ weiche
Echo 05  härter
Echo 06 unbekannt ^^

Ich hab die Echo CNC aus 05 und musst die nach gut 1,5 monaten(3-4 mal die woche gefahren) neu flexen, wobei man sagen muss das ich weiche beläge(viz) gefahren bin. Mit harten belägen geht das um einiges schneller. Ich glaub der isah flext relativ oft. Er hat aber auch ne weiche felge und harte beläge(roten koxx)...

Und ein wichtiger faktor ist noch wie stark man flext...
Zarte Flexung hält nicht so lange, so das du es oft wiederholen musst, hast dadurch aber immer eine frisch geflexte felge(*isah anguck* ^^)
Die harten flexung hält länger, kannst du aber auch nicht sooo oft machen wie die zarte. 

DU siehst das ganze ist nicht so einfach, da sehr viele faktoren eine rolle spielen.


----------



## isah (7. Oktober 2005)

ich flex mindestens alle 2 wochen, aber eher mittel statt richtig stark.. noch hält die felge (halbes jahr ungefähr, an weihnachten wechsel ich)


----------



## Schlingsi (7. Oktober 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> ich flex mindestens alle 2 wochen, aber eher mittel statt richtig stark.. noch hält die felge (halbes jahr ungefähr, an weihnachten wechsel ich)



ich wechsel erst wenns kracht. kann ja nüscht passiere.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isah (7. Oktober 2005)

stimmt eigentlich.. ist dir schonmal eine gekracht? wie sieht das dann aus, bricht die durch oder verbiegt die sich nur stark oder wie ?


----------



## Schlingsi (8. Oktober 2005)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> stimmt eigentlich.. ist dir schonmal eine gekracht? wie sieht das dann aus, bricht die durch oder verbiegt die sich nur stark oder wie ?



nee, gekracht is mir noch nie ne felge. dafür fahre ich die sachen wahrscheinlich nie lang genug!  aber ich denk ma so richtig auseinander geht die nicht. reisst vielleicht so bissel an... wenn die wandstärke kritisch wird, dann könnte ich ja einfach die vorderen und hintere tauschen.


----------



## isah (8. Oktober 2005)

geht aber nur mit disc.. sonst geht die 47 mm nicht zwischen die hs33 backen


----------



## Cryo-Cube (8. Oktober 2005)

ich flex auch sehr selten. Auch eine schon recht stark abgefahrene felxung hält die Bremsleistung noch weit oben. Nur die Bremsleistung bei Nässe geht stärker zurück.


----------



## locdog (8. Oktober 2005)

ich flexe nicht sondern schleife das heist i packe die Felge an der achse und dann halte ich sie ein par sekunden an ne tischschleifmaschine mit einem stein drauf. das halt bei coust pads und rb hebeln bei try-all so etwa 8 * 2-3 stunden vorne ne mavic eher schneller (komisch sie doch harter). mus man zwar ziemlich oft machen dafur geht kaum na material ferloren, meine uber ein jahr alte try-all und dopelt so alte mavic sieht man NICHTS an als werhe die schmaler, werde mal nachmesen aber ich wurde sagen so maxx 0,5-1 mm breite ist futsch


----------



## Trialmaniax (8. Oktober 2005)

meine erste Try-All Felge ist dann irgendwann mal gerissen, und die Felgenflanken haben sich verbogen. Da gabs halt ne neue. Der Fabi sagte mal, dass er seine alte Try-All 20 mal geflext hat bis sie sich verbogen hat. 
Naja wenn meine den Geist aufgibt werde ich mal die neue Echo Felge probieren. Hoffe die ist hart wie sau.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Sickboy* (8. Oktober 2005)

lasst ihr dann das bitumen komplett weg??

nur flexung und weiche pads?


----------



## Trialmaniax (8. Oktober 2005)

Teer stinkt. Aber wenn du uns nicht glaubst, dann kannst du es ja mal bei Nässe ausprobieren. 
Teer=verkeimte Schei$$e


----------



## isah (8. Oktober 2005)

aber das geräusch


----------



## Cryo-Cube (9. Oktober 2005)

btw geräusch, ich glaub wenn das so weiter geht bin ich in paar jahren taub!  Da verreckt doch das ganze Ohrinnenleben mit diesen scheiss lauten maguras


----------



## Raimund-Aut (9. Oktober 2005)

heatsink blau


----------



## 525Rainer (9. Oktober 2005)

ich fahr ohne bitumen oder teer. die felge (try all) flex ich maximal einmal im monat. fahr wohl eher selten. sagen wir 12 mal flexen im jahr und über 20 geht locker (die try all hat ne verschleissanzeige) dann hält so ne felge über 2 jahre wenns gut geht. und das bei trial. was will man mehr?
derzeit fahr ich die transparenten beläge von magura weil billiger und mal ausprobieren.  die quietschen nicht sehr laut sondern schleifen und schaben nur und lassen sich besser dosieren, beissen aber nicht so gut. eigentlich genauso wies auf jans seite steht: druckpunkt etwas weicher. ich gewöhn mich grad dran.
ansonsten fahr ich die blauen  try all blau. harter druckpunkt, bremse quietscht und schlecht dosierbar. aber was soll das eigentlich das zwei gummiverschleissdinger 44 MARK kosten müssen?


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (9. Oktober 2005)

525Rainer schrieb:
			
		

> aber was soll das eigentlich das zwei gummiverschleissdinger 44 MARK kosten müssen?



das fragen wir uns glaub ich alle! die standard magura beläge kosten nur 5eusen...


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (9. Oktober 2005)

ja, also 1rind, 1kg kartoffel und ein lieb brot nur für bremsbeläge....
schon krass.


----------



## ZOO!-Trialer (9. Oktober 2005)

soo,
kann mir mal jemand jetzt entgültig sagen, welche pads mit der echo cnc felge am besten funzen?? also am besten ohne betumen...

Jan


----------



## Scr4t (9. Oktober 2005)

ZOO!-Trialer schrieb:
			
		

> soo,
> kann mir mal jemand jetzt entgültig sagen, welche pads mit der echo cnc felge am besten funzen?? also am besten ohne betumen...
> 
> Jan



ich hatte zu beginn die VIZ und nun die ZOO.

Auf angeflexter felge ziehen beide gut, nutzen sich aber schnell ab(kannst fast zugucken ^^), wennn die flexung noch frisch ist. Also lieber 1 oder 2 mal mit alten belägen die frische flexung "einfahren". 

Die Zoo sind  weicher, wodurch sie noch gut ziehen, wenn die Felge nicht ganz so stark angeflext ist.(der verschleiß der Beläge ist dann "normal")
Ich hab meine felge das letzt mal geflext, als der ISAH bei uns war und das war ca. einen bis 2 monate her und die Zoo ziehen immer noch gut!

Die VIZ sind bei nässe schei$$e und die ZOO bin ich noch nciht bei Nässe gefahren.

Also aus dem Bauch heraus würd ich dir die ZOO ans herz legen.

Bei allen anderen Belägen musst du halt schon entsprechend oft flexen, weil die härter sind. Da halten die Beläge dann zwar länger, aber eine neue Felge ist inkl. einspeichen doch etwas teurer.

Was nicht so gut ist bei den Weichen belägen, ist der Druckpunkt, der ist aufgrund der weichheit der beläge halt nicht so toll.

ride on


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (9. Oktober 2005)

kann scrat nur zustimmen die zoo sind gut!... allerdings sollte man sie nicht auf einer frisch geflexten felge verwenden sonst sind sie in an einem tag weggerubbelt...

aber auch auf einer felge mit älterer flexung reiben sie sich schnell ab... im vergleich zu cousts oder try all


----------



## Monty98 (6. Februar 2006)

Hallo!
Hat von euch schon jemand einmal die roten Koxx Belege mit einer hinteren 20" VIZ-Felge kombiniert?
So gut wie alle roten Koxx Belege die ich bis jetzt getestet habe, haben geil gezoge...vielleicht sind die eine Überlegung wert.

lg


----------



## funky^jAY (21. Februar 2006)

Raimund-Aut schrieb:
			
		

> heatsink blau



die hab ich jetzt auch für hinten...wirklich fahren kann ich noch nicht, scheinen aber ******* laut zu sein die teile


----------



## User129 (26. Februar 2006)

welche Belege nehme ich denn, wenn ich größtmögliche Dosierbarkeit haben will?


----------



## isah (26. Februar 2006)

ich würd sagen harte.. aber nen unterschied merk ich eigentlich nicht (zwischen heatsink/zoo und bloxx rot)

-------------------------------------------------

Ich hab jetzt die meisten durch, und die besten sind für mich _eindeutig die COUST Beläge.
nochmal besser als die roten bloxx, halten nen monat ohne anflexen und bremsen einfach top.. besser bremsen nichtmal die superweichen heatsink


----------



## Cryo-Cube (26. Februar 2006)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo!
> Hat von euch schon jemand einmal die roten Koxx Belege mit einer hinteren 20" VIZ-Felge kombiniert?
> So gut wie alle roten Koxx Belege die ich bis jetzt getestet habe, haben geil gezoge...vielleicht sind die eine Überlegung wert.
> 
> lg



der netto (mit kenny frame) hat mal gesagt das die neue verison der Roten koxx bloxx sau geil gehen sollen


----------



## Cryo-Cube (26. Februar 2006)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> Was nicht so gut ist bei den Weichen belägen, ist der Druckpunkt, der ist aufgrund der weichheit der beläge halt nicht so toll.
> 
> ride on



ey ich weis nicht was ihr alle mit eurem "Druckpunkt" habt. Die Bremsen ziehen oder eben nicht. Manche legen hier so viel wert auf den Druckpunkt wie auf die tatsächliche bremskraft  
Wenn ich nen weiten gap mach oder an ner Kante hinspring wo es um alles oder nichts geht interesiert mich der Druckpunkt nicht die Bohne.
Über das gefühl der pads macht man sich die ersten 5 minuten gedanken wenn man neue dran macht und noch nicht daran gewöhnt ist. Nach nem Tag hat man sich dran gewöhnt und gut is.
OK, is Geschmacksache, aber man kanns echt übertreiben


----------



## isah (26. Februar 2006)

aber wenn ich die selbe bremskraft mit nem guten, und einem schlechten druckpunkt kriege nehm ich doch den guten. Ich bin die heatsink länger als 5 minuten gefahren, und der weiche druckpunkt ist einfach ********.

Ich hab einfach mehr vertrauen in einen harten druckpunkt, da ist mehr das gefühl da: jetzt blockiert die bremse.

Aber wie immer, jedem das seine..


----------



## 525Rainer (27. Februar 2006)

ich hab jetzt die heatsink liegen. kann sie leider nich einbauen weil meine felge zu breit und der hinterbau zu schmal.  vielleicht gehts mit dem neuen rahmen.

da ich jetzt die klaren magura fahre welche nicht für einen harten druckpunkt bekannt sind denke ich mal wird der druckpunkt der heatsink hoffentlich nicht viel schlechter sein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## konrad (27. Februar 2006)

ich kann die heatsinks nur empfehlen!die gummimischung is echt sau klebrig-das hält das rad gut fest,wenn man so halb auf ner kante hängt


----------



## Monty-rider (4. März 2006)

@525Rainer bei ner standert halterung muste einfach ma die teile umdrehn da is mehrabstand da end ziehn tunse o gut.


----------



## locdog (4. März 2006)

ich frag mich nur warum fast keiner die COUSTs empfielt. sind den die heatsinks besser?  cie cousts gehen bei mir supper


----------



## Raimund-Aut (4. März 2006)

Die Cousts sind auf geflexter Felge mit den Heatsink identisch. Wenn die Flexung schwach wird, oder man nicht flext, sind die Heatsink besser.


----------



## Scr4t (4. März 2006)

wie oft soll man den noch die COUST empfhelen? ^^
irgendwann hat man keine lust mehr zum 10. die coust zu empfhelen...

der unterschied zu den heatsink dürfte der sein, das die heatsink auf einer frischen flexung schnell runter sind, da sie nunmal weicher sind als die coust und auf grund dessen auch auf einer wenig angeflexten felge gut ziehen.
Noch ein vorteil der COust ist, das sie durch die relative härte länger halten und der druckpunkt besser ist als bei weichen pads(zoo, heatsink usw.)

Hab ich schon erwähnt das ich mit den COUST sehr zufrieden bin und sie jedem nur empfhelen kann?


----------



## Cryo-Cube (4. März 2006)

hat einer schon mal neue Beläge in die heatsink CNC Alu dinger geklebt?
Was für ein Kleber ist da am besten? 
Und hat jemand schon mal den Bremsbelag aus nem Magura Pad entfernt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bike Lane (4. März 2006)

die coustbeläge gibts jetzt von heatsink, also die originalen coust!


----------



## Levelboss (4. März 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> hat einer schon mal neue Beläge in die heatsink CNC Alu dinger geklebt?
> Was für ein Kleber ist da am besten?
> Und hat jemand schon mal den Bremsbelag aus nem Magura Pad entfernt?


2-Komponenten Kleber empfiehlt Mr Heatsink (siehe hier)

Wenn man Magura Beläge einige Zeit in kochendes Wasser legt, lassen sie sich gut zerlegen.


----------



## Raimund-Aut (4. März 2006)

Ich hab heute meine Heatsink CNC Beläge mit der nagelneuen roten Gummimischung montiert und bin restlos begeistert. 

Alle Bremsen mit RB Hebel, die ich  bisher probiert hab, hatten einen sehr weichen Druckpunkt, mit den neuen Belägen ist mein Druckpunkt jetzt knallhart.


----------



## locdog (4. März 2006)

Scr4t schrieb:
			
		

> wie oft soll man den noch die COUST empfhelen? ^^
> irgendwann hat man keine lust mehr zum 10. die coust zu empfhelen...
> 
> der unterschied zu den heatsink dürfte der sein, das die heatsink auf einer frischen flexung schnell runter sind, da sie nunmal weicher sind als die coust und auf grund dessen auch auf einer wenig angeflexten felge gut ziehen.
> ...



das wolte ich halt horen 


@ RAIMUND
halt uns bitte auf dem laufendem wie sich die neuen heatsink dinger bewahren. vorallem wen die flaxung nachlast, wen sie nass ist, oder wen es staubig ist 
der schon ziemlich weiche druckpunkt bei RB und den coustst auf der hinter bramse narvt ein bischien, ist aber eher duch den rahmen teilweis schuld weil vorne ist der hart mit gleichem setup.
oben staht das die heatsink weicher sind. wie so hast du dan so eien harten druck punkt. ist der rote belag einfach besser oder ist das wegen der CNC halterung ?
ich schpiel nahmlich mit dem gedanken mir sie zu kaufen, wei aber nicht ob es das geld wert ist!


----------



## Raimund-Aut (5. März 2006)

Durch die CNC Backings ist der Druckpunkt härter und die Beläge werden nicht so schnell abgerundet, weil sich die Backings weniger verwinden. Der rote Belag ist generell härter als der blaue. Der rote Gummi ist anders hergestellt. Er wurde in einer Zentrifuge erzeugt und hat andere Eigenschaften. Trotz der härteren Mischung greift er sehr gut. Laut Steve von Heatsink soll er vor allem bei Nässe besser sein als der blaue. Außerdem dürfte er bei starker Flexung besser halten. Steve wollte den roten Gummi eigentlich nur testen, ist dann aber von seinen Testfahrern überzeugt worden, ihn auf den Markt zu bringen. Der rote Gummi ist nur für die CNC Backings erhältlich.


----------



## mtb-trialer. (5. März 2006)

hier nochmal nen paar bilder zu den neuen heatsink-coustpads


----------



## isah (5. März 2006)

ist die bremseleistung von den langen coust belägen gleich wie mit den kurzen?


----------



## mtb-trialer. (5. März 2006)

bin mir da nicht ganz sicher, aber die bremspower bei den kurzen coust kamen größtenteils dadurch, dass sich die beläge richtig "verkeilt" haben da die durch die kurze oberfläche viel spielraum auf der felge haben. die langen haben das halt nicht mehr. felix ist die beläge allerdings ja auch schon in der langen version gefahren und da haben sie hammer gezogen! wenn sie da sind werde ich den ersatzbelag für die cncpads mal testen.


----------



## sebi-online88 (6. März 2006)

Bike Lane schrieb:
			
		

> die coustbeläge gibts jetzt von heatsink, also die originalen coust!


----------



## Hoffmann (6. März 2006)

wo bekommt man nun die ganzen heatsink dinger her ausser bei trialmarkt die blauen ....also wo bekommt man die roten her oder die coust heatsink?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raimund-Aut (6. März 2006)

In Österreich auf Bestellung beim Raimund und in D-Land hoffentlich bald beim Jan.


----------



## Hoffmann (6. März 2006)

also ich hab den jan gefragt er hat gesagt er bekommt die erst wenn se in massenproduktion gehen weil die sonst zu teuer sind und die werden zur zeit nicht an importeure versendet also kan es noch ne weile dauern


----------



## SchwarzA PetA (23. März 2006)

hi! 

wollte mal fragen welche beläge ihr mir für eine viz felge empfehlen würdet? der druckpunkt sollte schön fest sein. möchte aber nicht meine felge ständig anrauhen. im moment fahr ich die schwarzen maguras immer mit teer...


----------



## Monty98 (23. März 2006)

coust (aber nur wenn du welche erwischt die nicht wie mir an den backings brechen)
oder
heatsink (ich fahr blau, blau mit cnc backings dürfe extrem geil sein)


----------



## Eisbein (23. März 2006)

also ich fahre die blauen try all auf ner relativ glatten oberfläche. Mit teer sind die dinger echt ihr geld wert. Habe mich heute vor nem bösen durch rutscher beschütz!  I love them


----------



## Hoffmann (23. März 2006)

mit teer sind auch die normalen magura halbwechs gut da kannste dann jede beläge nehmen xD


----------



## SchwarzA PetA (23. März 2006)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> coust (aber nur wenn du welche erwischt die nicht wie mir an den backings brechen)
> oder
> heatsink (ich fahr blau, blau mit cnc backings dÃ¼rfe extrem geil sein)



fÃ¤hrst du die heatsinks mit oder ohne teer? ich wÃ¼rde mir denke ich die einfachen fÃ¼r 18â¬ holen. die mit aluhalter sind doppelt so teuer und ich weiss nicht ob sich das so extrem lohnt.


----------



## Monty98 (23. März 2006)

SchwarzA PetA schrieb:
			
		

> fährst du die heatsinks mit oder ohne teer? ich würde mir denke ich die einfachen für 18 holen. die mit aluhalter sind doppelt so teuer und ich weiss nicht ob sich das so extrem lohnt.



ich fahr ein bisschen teer hab aber das letzte mal meine felge im august geflext. also mit frischer flexung => teer überflüssig

und die cnc dinger lohnen sich bestimmt (knallharter druckpunkt, weiß ich aus erfahrung)...sind aber zur zeit eh nicht lieferbar auf www.trialmarkt.de


----------



## SchwarzA PetA (23. März 2006)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> und die cnc dinger lohnen sich bestimmt (knallharter druckpunkt, weiß ich aus erfahrung)...sind aber zur zeit eh nicht lieferbar auf www.trialmarkt.de



hört sich schon gut an aber ich denke die normalen reichen erstmal wenn man die auch fest einstellen kann. ich hatte mit den schwarzen maguras auch schon nen recht festen druckpunkt aber wirklich gut ziehen tun die nur mit teer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NOS-Trial (19. Mai 2006)

ich fahr nun die selbstgebastelten Beläge vom Jens Berberich und bin sehr sehr zufrieden!  

Die Beläge machen richtig schön zu und der Druckpunkt is einfach Hammer!


----------



## Schevron (22. Mai 2006)

jebba. bärbel beläge rocken. hab die selber

frisch geflext gehen die auch mal nen tag oder 2 ohne Bitumen. dann halt mit bitumen
aber immer sicher zu und schöner druckpunkt


----------



## isah (22. Mai 2006)

???

wenn ich flexe, dann hält die flexung mit coust belägen mindestens 2 wochen richtig, richtig derb.. 

liegts bei dir vll an was anderem? sind die beläge grade? flext der rahmen? beläge ölig oder sowas?


----------



## Schevron (22. Mai 2006)

an sich is alles prima. nur das die lexung halt recht schnell glatter wird. kann entweder sein das das alu weich is (06er Echo) oder das ich net so tief und rau flexe.


----------



## isah (22. Mai 2006)

auf der echo hält die flexung normalerweise sau gut.. der msc-trialer hat nen gutes video gemacht wie er flext, wenn du es so machst hält das auch ne weile (echo 06 --> bestimmt 3-4 wochen ohne bitumen).. wenn er erlaubt das ichs hochlade verlinke ichs nachher.


----------



## koxxrider (28. Mai 2006)

hat jemand erfahrung mit den Roten Heatsink belägen auf Alu Halter?
und das Video mit dem Flexeb würde m9ch aiuch mal Interessieren!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (28. Mai 2006)

der raimund hat erfahrung jedoch keine zeit zum posten
also:
die roten cnc-heatsink auf echo 06 felge leicht angeflext:
überhaupt nicht (!!!) bissig, aber bomben bremskraft.
geht so gut wie nie durch. verschleis hält sich in grenzen.

jedenfalls sind sie das geld wert


----------



## Scr4t (28. Mai 2006)

Monty98 schrieb:
			
		

> der raimund hat erfahrung jedoch keine zeit zum posten
> also:
> die roten cnc-heatsink auf echo 06 felge leicht angeflext:
> *überhaupt nicht (!!!) bissig, aber bomben bremskraft.*
> ...


----------



## Monty98 (28. Mai 2006)

das bedeuted....äähm...
die packen nicht sofort zu
du hast nicht so ein gefühl am hinterrad als ob der jemand ein rohr in die speichen hält.
aber durchrutschen tut trotzdem nichts.
achja und druckpunkt is auch genialst


----------



## Flexi (28. Mai 2006)

wie laut sind denn die roten heatstink???? sind die auch so laut wie koxx 
usw.???

greetz


----------



## Monty98 (28. Mai 2006)

sind sehr, sehr leise


----------



## Flexi (28. Mai 2006)

ganz ohne quitschen????


----------



## Monty98 (28. Mai 2006)

ganz ohne


----------



## Flexi (28. Mai 2006)

geilooooo endlich ma was vernünftiges!!!!


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (28. Mai 2006)

kein stock-in-die-speichen gefühl und kein quietschen? laaangweilig!!!


----------



## Flexi (28. Mai 2006)

geil is das!!! von diesem nervigem gequitsche bekommt man ja gehörschäden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (28. Mai 2006)

Flexi schrieb:
			
		

> geil is das!!! von diesem nervigem gequitsche bekommt man ja gehörschäden...



Endlich jemand mit klarem Verstand


----------



## florianwagner (28. Mai 2006)

mal so ne frage, kann man die ersatzgummis auch in ne normale plastikhalterund kleben??? 
und wenn ja mit welchem kleber???


----------



## wired.erb (30. Mai 2006)

isah schrieb:
			
		

> auf der echo hält die flexung normalerweise sau gut.. der msc-trialer hat nen gutes video gemacht wie er flext, wenn du es so machst hält das auch ne weile (echo 06 --> bestimmt 3-4 wochen ohne bitumen).. wenn er erlaubt das ichs hochlade verlinke ichs nachher.



das video will ich auch sehen, bevor ich meine felge ruinier! also her damit...

gruss

robert


----------



## Trialmaniax (30. Mai 2006)

erstens ruinierst du deine Felge damit nicht, und 2. guck mal auf observedtrials.net. In die Video sektion. Da gibts nen Andy T ordner, und da gibts auch  ein Felgenflexvideo.


----------



## wired.erb (30. Mai 2006)

ich finds nicht....
und apropos ruinieren: wenn ich mit ner flex ahnungsloserweise an ne alufelge rangeh, is die ganz fix ruiniert....

gruss

robert


----------



## Trialmaniax (30. Mai 2006)

ach quatsch. Versuch mal dich bei eengoedidee.nl zu registrieren. ich versuch mal das vid zu uppen


----------



## Trialmaniax (30. Mai 2006)

Hier mal der Link zu Andy T´s Vid:

http://www.observedtrials.net/vb/local_links.php?action=jump&id=89


----------



## Trialmaniax (30. Mai 2006)

hhmmm, mist, müsst ihr euch leider erst registrieren, bervor ihr das ziehen könnt.


----------



## wired.erb (30. Mai 2006)

hab mich grad registriert aber ich krieg trotzdem ein "you do not have permission to access this page."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trialmaniax (30. Mai 2006)

hast du auch deine emails abgerufen, weil du von observed eine bekommst, wo noch ein link drinne ist.


----------



## wired.erb (30. Mai 2006)

bingo! mein gott, wie der letzte anfaenger... 
many thx!
ich finds jetzt net soooo aufschlussreich. ich dachte auch man spannt das rad ein, so dass es sich drehen kann, wenn man die flex leicht schraeg haelt - damits gleichmaessig wird.
kann man das eigentlich auch mit so nem drahtbuerstenaufsatz fuer die bohrmaschine machen? (srry for ot)


----------



## Trialmaniax (30. Mai 2006)

mit dem drahtbürstenaufsatz kannst du maximal den schmand von deiner felge holen. Besser ist ne Trenn,-oder ne Schruppscheibe. Das wird auch gleichmäßig, und vorallem rauher.


----------



## Moppel_kopp (30. Mai 2006)

wired.erb schrieb:
			
		

> ich dachte auch man spannt das rad ein, so dass es sich drehen kann



kannste auch machen, ich lass das laufrad immer eingespannt bzw. in der gabel drinne oder im hinterbau so das es sich leicht drehen lässt...
dann einfach die flex dran halten...

mfg. Fabian


----------



## koxxrider (30. Mai 2006)

weiß jemand wo man in Deutschland die heatsink V-Brake beläge bekommt?


----------



## Trialmaniax (30. Mai 2006)

Frag beim Jan nach, oder frag den Raimund Aut, den der scheint ja gute Kontakte zu Heatsink zu haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (30. Mai 2006)

wollt jetzt kein neuen thread aufmachen deswegen einfach hier. Gibs alternativen zu den heatsink echo zoo! belägen für V-Brake. Am besten so zum einschieben (cardige wies die LX, XT, XTR haben)???


----------



## jockie (30. Mai 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> wollt jetzt kein neuen thread aufmachen deswegen einfach hier. Gibs alternativen zu den heatsink echo zoo! belägen für V-Brake. Am besten so zum einschieben (cardige wies die LX, XT, XTR haben)???


Mutig, mutig...


----------



## wired.erb (30. Mai 2006)

Moppel_kopp schrieb:
			
		

> kannste auch machen, ich lass das laufrad immer eingespannt bzw. in der gabel drinne oder im hinterbau so das es sich leicht drehen lässt...
> dann einfach die flex dran halten...
> 
> mfg. Fabian



im flex dranhalten biste ja spezialiste 
bin da eher noch theoretiker....


----------



## Eisbein (30. Mai 2006)

> Mutig, mutig...



warum?


----------



## jockie (30. Mai 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> warum?


Ich hätte Bammel, dass es mir die Beläge dann aus dem Halter zieht wenn das Rad bestrebt ist rückwärts zu drehen. Tolle Situationen wären, wenn der Allerwerteste tief über der Kante hängt oder man (Korrektur-)hüpfer nach hinten macht.


----------



## Eisbein (31. Mai 2006)

jockie schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte Bammel, dass es mir die Beläge dann aus dem Halter zieht wenn das Rad bestrebt ist rückwärts zu drehen. Tolle Situationen wären, wenn der Allerwerteste tief über der Kante hängt oder man (Korrektur-)hüpfer nach hinten macht.



ich hab die V-brake ja nur vorne dran. Hinten hab ich HS33 mit blauen Try all belägen auf leicht angeflexter felgen.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (31. Mai 2006)

ey Eisbein. Du kannst in die heatsink vbrake alu bremsbacken alle Beläge reinkleben die es für die hs33 gibt.


----------



## Eisbein (31. Mai 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> ey Eisbein. Du kannst in die heatsink vbrake alu bremsbacken alle Beläge reinkleben die es für die hs33 gibt.



kannst du lesen.   Ich suche alternativen dazu. Das man da jeden HS33 belag einkleben kann ist mir schon kla, finde das aber bissel teuer. Wäre es hinten würde ichs mir vll. überlegen, aber ich mach nicht soviele sachen übers VR.


----------



## Mitleifcreisis (1. Juni 2006)

Also ich benutze die grünen Zoo-Pads mit einer leicht angerauten Felge. Funzt prima, genialer Sound. verschleiss hält sich in Grenzen. Zum Anrauhen benutze ich eine Art Dremel mit nem runden Schleifaufsatz.


[url="http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showphoto.php/photo/256785"]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Schevron (1. Juni 2006)

da biste ja bestimmt ne weile mit beschäftigt, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mitleifcreisis (1. Juni 2006)

Schevron schrieb:
			
		

> da biste ja bestimmt ne weile mit beschäftigt, oder?



10 Minuten etwa!


----------



## Trialmaniax (1. Juni 2006)

finde krass, das es bei dir funzt.


----------



## Kieferer Trial (1. Juni 2006)

Also ich kann nur die braunen von koxx empfehlen....
die verschleißen kaum und packen auch noch richtig gut zu!!!!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (1. Juni 2006)

Eisbein schrieb:
			
		

> kannst du lesen.   Ich suche alternativen dazu. Das man da jeden HS33 belag einkleben kann ist mir schon kla, finde das aber bissel teuer. Wäre es hinten würde ichs mir vll. überlegen, aber ich mach nicht soviele sachen übers VR.



 wie geil.
Wen *alle *für die hs33 erhätlichen pads keine "alternative" sind ok


----------



## Eisbein (1. Juni 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> wie geil.
> Wen *alle *für die hs33 erhätlichen pads keine "alternative" sind ok


 
Noch mal für dich ganz deutlich: Ich suche eine alternative zu den Heatsink und allen anderen HS33 belägen. Wie ich ja auch schrieb 





> Am besten so zum einschieben (cardige wies die LX, XT, XTR haben)


Also erst richtig lesen, nachdenken, dann posten.   Dann wird hier auch nicht alles wegen sinnlosen diskusion vollgespamt.  Aber trotzdem danke für deine üppige hilfe!!!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (1. Juni 2006)

Du hast das geschrieben "Gibs alternativen zu den heatsink echo zoo! belägen für V-Brake"

du bist doch echt ein vollspack. Dann schreib es so das man es verstehen kann. 
Da will man tipps geben und wird dumm angemacht.


----------



## Eisbein (1. Juni 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> Du hast das geschrieben "Gibs alternativen zu den heatsink echo zoo! belägen für V-Brake.


und des weiteren hab ich noch geschrieben 


> Am besten so zum einschieben (cardige wies die LX, XT, XTR haben)


was ist daran nicht zu verstehen.


----------



## florianwagner (1. Juni 2006)

wer suchen kann ist klar im vorteil.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/search.php?searchid=3311336

und jetzt ruhe, oder trefft euch mal privat...


----------



## funky^jAY (2. Juni 2006)

man ey...was seid ihr eigentlich für infantile vollspasten hier teilweise???? wie kann man sich denn bitte wegen jeder noch so kleinen nichtigkeit rumzanken wie kleine kinder denen man dne lolli weggenommen hat?
also zu den entspanntesten leuten scheinen trialer nicht zu gehören...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ringo667 (2. Juni 2006)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> also zu den entspanntesten leuten scheinen trialer nicht zu gehören...


 
Hier im Forum eher nicht könnte man schon meinen, aber sehr wohl wenn man se in der realität trifft, hier im Süden zumindest


----------



## wodka o (2. Juni 2006)

funky^jAY schrieb:
			
		

> man ey...was seid ihr eigentlich für infantile vollspasten hier teilweise???? wie kann man sich denn bitte wegen jeder noch so kleinen nichtigkeit rumzanken wie kleine kinder denen man dne lolli weggenommen hat?
> also zu den entspanntesten leuten scheinen trialer nicht zu gehören...


Und du mußt nicht noch Öl ins Feuer giessen! Ist ungefähr dasselbe Niveau, über das du dich aufregst.

Jetzt bitte BTT,sonst rappelts im Karton!


----------



## funky^jAY (2. Juni 2006)

von niveau kann hier doch keine rede sein 


brakepads: fahre die transparenten maguras auf ner monty felge(vr & ungeflext) und das zieht mal gar nicht. werd die nochma neu einstellen, aber ist nich so prickelnd bisher 
hr: alex32 + heatsink blau paßt gut wenn die felge geflext ist. wenn die flexung nachläßt isses beschissen!


----------



## Schevron (2. Juni 2006)

also ich hab aufm 26" die roten Koxx. auf ner geflexten alex32. die flexung is schon was runter, aber die bremskraft immer noch 1A. mit Bitumen macht die 100% ig zu.


----------



## Cryo-Cube (2. Juni 2006)

die neuen roten bloxx sollen wirklich sehr gut sein. Hab das schon von mehreren gehört


----------



## florianwagner (2. Juni 2006)

Cryo-Cube schrieb:
			
		

> die neuen roten bloxx sollen wirklich sehr gut sein. Hab das schon von mehreren gehört



stimmt, fahr ich schon ne ganze weile, mit frisch geflexter felge super und später auch noch top. also nicht son leistungsabfall wie bei anderen belägen. ausserdem bei nässe auch noch recht brauchbar, quasi die allroundteile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingspohla (15. Juni 2006)

tag schön....

also i hab die blauen von try all drauf und die sind zu heftig....ist mir schon paar mal passiert das die bremse einfach nicht wieder aufgegangen ist....

@florianwagner:gruß aus münchen.......


----------



## Jonny_Menkakow (15. Juni 2006)

die blauen try all? das hört sich nach den blauen heatsink an. die blauen try all sind doch hart und nich so radiergummi-weich wie die heatsinks.


----------



## florianwagner (15. Juni 2006)

kingspohla schrieb:
			
		

> tag schön....
> 
> also i hab die blauen von try all drauf und die sind zu heftig....ist mir schon paar mal passiert das die bremse einfach nicht wieder aufgegangen ist....
> 
> @florianwagner:gruß aus münchen.......




ich glaub auch die blauen sind die heatsink... ach übrigens, brauchst du noch die felge? ich komm am wochenende mal wieder runter.


----------



## kingspohla (15. Juni 2006)

weiß nich genau ob heatsink oder net...weiß bloß das die dinger von try all kommen und ziemlich gut ziehen....manchmal zu gut....

@ flowagner:also die felge kannst mitbringen...weiß ja net ob du am we fahren willst...oly is abgesperrt (noch 3 wochen)..wir fahren bestimmt-müssen aber gucken wo..vieleicht kirche oder so....


----------



## DeathMagick (17. Juni 2006)

Frage: Ich blick hier nicht so ganz durch von welchen Belägen immer die Rede ist. Gibt es jetzt einen Unterschied zwischen den roten Coust, von denen immer die Rede ist, und den roten Heatsink, die es beim Jan gibt? Oder werden nun diese Coust als Heatsink beim Jan angeboten?


----------



## Trialmaniax (17. Juni 2006)

Jo is leicht hier den Durchblick zu verlieren. Also die Rede ist von roten und blauen Koxx Bloxx Belägen. Und roten Heatsink Belägen. Die roten und blauen Koxx Beläge sind nahezu identisch. Es soll nur ein paar kleinere Unterschiede geben, bei denen dir die Anderen bestimmt gerne weiterhelfen. Die blauen Heatsink Beläge sollen sich bei ner geflexten Felge ziemlich schnell abnutzen, aber dafür richtig Power haben. Die roten sollen länger halten. Die Coust Pads kannst du nur bei Michel Coustellier persönlich bestellen.


----------



## locdog (17. Juni 2006)

coust sind IMMER grun, nur heatsink hat die auch im program mit firmeneignenen backins. heatsink hat aber auch eigene belage in blau und jetzt auch in rot und was der jan im progamm haben wird weis nur er


----------



## DeathMagick (17. Juni 2006)

Dann dank ich erstmal, endlich bin auch ich aufgeklärt ;-)

Mir gehts grad darum, vielleicht doch auf eben solche Beläge umzuwechseln. Im Moment sind die transparenten Maguras drauf, jedoch sind die ein bißchen weich, und da sich auch noch der blöde Evo-Adapter schön biegt, ists um einiges weicher. Das führt dann manchmal dazu, dass die Bremse viel zu schlecht aufmacht weil so viel Bremshebelweg in das Verbiegen investiert wird. Also wollte ich nach härteren Belägen Ausschau halten, die gut ziehen. Ok, alles auf einmal, hart UND kleben, geht nicht, aber so ein Kompromiss wäre ne Lösung. Felge hab ich nun das erste Mal geflext, aber so richtig gut wars erst mit einem Hauch Teer...

Die Aluhalterung ist ja eine sinnvolle Sache, wenn ich so sehe wie sich der Gummi bei mir nur im Bereich des Kolbens verformt, und an den Außenseiten nicht.  Elegant und teuer, aber vielleicht dann nicht wenn man bedenkt dass man nur den Gummi tauschen muss, der nicht ganz so viel kostet.


----------



## sdh (28. Juni 2006)

habe ne frage. hat jemand von euch erfahrung mit echo 05 felge und den braunen try all bremsbelägen? felge ist geflext. hatte bis anhin die platzmatic bremsbeläge drin. danke im voraus.


----------



## Trialmaniax (28. Juni 2006)

Ich bin die Kombi mal gefahren, allerdings auf der Echo 04er Felge. Die Felge ist allerdings genauso hart wie die 05er, drumm lässt sich das ganz gut vergleichen. Die Bremspower ist echt stark, macht richtig schön zu. Ich weiß nichtmal, warum ich dann was anderes gefahren bin. Ich glaub ich wollte einfach mal andere Beläge probieren. Also die Kombi ist echt zu empfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sdh (29. Juni 2006)

danke für deine antwort. habe mir die dinger jetzt best.


----------



## elhefe (30. Juni 2006)

Also auch wenn´s schon mal irgendwie durchgeklungen ist.

Blaue Heatsinks, geflexte Felge und sommerliche Temperaturen funktionieren nicht gut, weil die an der Felge kleben. Da gibt´s schonmal die eine oder andere Schrecksekunde.


----------



## kingspohla (4. Juli 2006)

da hat er recht....ich hab die blauen....


----------



## DeathMagick (4. Juli 2006)

Wie verhalten sich eigentlich die roten Heatsinks?


----------



## isah (4. Juli 2006)

wie die braunen koxx, hab ich (aus verlässlicher quelle) gehört..


----------



## BastiTrial (26. August 2006)

Hi,
beim Trialmarkt gibt's jetzt neue Beläge von VIZ!!
http://www.trialmarkt.de/en?
Kennt die jemand bzw. ist die jemand schon mal gefahren??


----------



## NOS-Trial (20. Juli 2007)

Umfrage von TrialsForum Uk


----------



## NOS-Trial (21. Juli 2007)

hier mal noch n Testbericht von meinen aktuellen Bremsbelägen....

Bremsleistung mit normaler Flexungis einfach nur genial! (auch mit Stichsägen Flexung)
nochn Tick besser mit Bitumen...

rutscht nix durch - aber die Beläge kleben auch nich an der Felge 

Bei Nässe sind die Beläge auch ziemlihc gut... kommen zwar nich an FullDisc ran aber sind im Vergleich zu vielen anderen Belägen bei Nässe n wurfanker


härte/verschleiss mischung is Top!

halten lange aber sind trotzdem weich genug um mit ner normalen Flexung zu fahren...


ja... und teurer als andere sind se auch nich

btw: die Beläge sind selbst gemacht!

kaufn kann ma die hier -> [email protected] (hoff mal die E-Mail is noch aktuell)


----------



## Georg G. (22. Juli 2007)

sagt mal...wo bekomm ich denn die transparenten montys her?ich hab keine gefunden..

Gruß
Georg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (24. Juli 2007)

die in post 335 erwähnten beläge sind die hier:





http://www.trialers-home.net/shop/i....html&XTCsid=86546cb20ede5097d29ee70281c7c8de

ich fahre sie auch und kann sie nur empfehlen


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (25. Juli 2007)

ich habe die Roten try all Beläge von Jan (die Braunen war nicht mehr im Lager) und die Bremsen richtig gut mit ner geflexten Felge und nem sanften strich Bitumen , also ich kann nicht durchtreten auch nich mit aller Kraft  und haben nen sehr schönes , lautes bremsgeräusch.


----------



## locdog (7. Juli 2008)

hi leute
seit uber 3 jahren fahre ich auf coust pads, gingen auch supper. aber seit einem jahr habe ich die CNC version von heatsink und seit paar monaten halten die nicht mehr so richtig, auch der belag wechsel hat nicht viel gebracht.

welche eurer meinung nach ist die beste alternatieve zur cousts ?

die roten dursichtigen try-all ? 
oder doch was anderes ???


----------



## Monty98 (7. Juli 2008)

weiße Heatsinks


----------



## Trialside (7. Juli 2008)

Die brauen Try-All auf geflexter Felge mit nem Hauch Bitumen sind auch super...


----------



## locdog (7. Juli 2008)

die braunen hatte ich auc frurer aber da sind die coust schon besser,

momentan habe ich die roten try-all die neuen gelben von heatsink die raus kommen und ewentuel die snowy von heatsink im auge.
also wen einer die mal ausprobiert hat wehre es super. mit bitum bremsen meine couist auch ordentlich aber halt ohne bitum wehre es besser, fruher brauchte ich sowas nicht bei den kurzen cousts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Monty98 (7. Juli 2008)

bin vor den weißen Heatsinks die roten Koxx gefahren. Beide mit durchschnittlicher Flexung auf VIZ Felge. Die Koxx gingen ohne Bitumen nicht. Die weißen Heatsinks dafür sind einfach perfekt. Habe seit der letzten Flexung (ca. April) nie mehr Bitumen angefasst...kauf die weißen und sei glücklich. 

Over und Ende


----------



## Velpke-Trial07 (7. Juli 2008)

bremsen die weissen heatsinks denn auch auf neuen tryall felgen ? gibts die auch in nem deutschen shop?  verschleiss ist bestimmt groß oder?

ist schonmal jemand plazmatic crm pads gefahren? ich selber fahre koxx rot auf gut geflexxter felge hinten, ohne bitumen gibts leider nur durchrutscher

bin auf der suche nach überlauten richtig gut bremsenden belägen (07 Try-all Felge) möglichst aus deutschland bestellbar


----------



## Levelboss (7. Juli 2008)

Trialside schrieb:


> Die brauen Try-All auf geflexter Felge mit nem Hauch Bitumen sind auch super...


Mit Bitumen bremst alles. Aber nicht gut.


----------



## -=:trialsMAX:=- (7. Juli 2008)

ich fahre momentan die roten heatsink in alu haltern........bomben teile.
schön angeflext und die dinger gehen ab. mit den coust komm ich gar net klar.


----------



## Eisbein (7. Juli 2008)

ich bin an der magura schon die roten bloxx gefahren und die blauen bloxx. die roten waren minimal besser. Aber beide haben sehr gut ihrern dienst getan, Felge war ne tryall 42mm, und flexung mal soft mal hart, bremse war IMMER leise und hat immer gezogen, auch im nassen.

Auf V brakes umgestigen, viel geiler, da bin ich gefahren Coust und weiße heatsinks. Die weißen also snowy sind lang nicht sogut wie die cousts, grade wenns ums halten an der Kante geht. 
Verschleis ist bei den cousts auf alex felge sehr geringe die snowy verschleisse schon deutlich. Hab aber noch das paar liegen bin die vll. ne woche gefahren die dürften in die heatsinkbackings passen, also falls die jemand haben will.


----------



## duro e (7. Juli 2008)

also ich kann nur die braunen koxx/try all empfelen . halten lange nichts rutscht und genialer druckpunkt. jedoch machen sie sehr viel krach aber wenn stört das schon.


----------



## locdog (8. Juli 2008)

erst mal werde ich die roten try-all testen die sollen ja ahnlich wie dei gelben ziehen und die bin ich gefahren und zogen ubelst.
wen die nichts taugen versuche ich es mit den roten heatsink
wen das nicht hilft, zermatsche ich mein bike


----------



## Bike_fuhrpark (8. Juli 2008)

Fahre derzeit die Coust im Plastik. Im Wasser wie im Trockenem einfach Klasse! Davor bin ich die Rockpads gefahren und die war auch nicht schlecht- etwas weicherer Druckpunkt, Verschleiß war recht hoch(Leicht geflext)

OT:Hab mir die Allu Halterungen besorgt( Dank Martin), frage ist, wie bekomm ich die Coust Beläge aus denn Plastik Halterungen? In die Allu ist ja einfach einkleben, aber erstmal Lösen....

Edit: Ok, bei 150 grad 3-5 Minuten. Gehen die raus.


----------



## Eisbein (8. Juli 2008)

alternativ gäbe es die männer variante: Nur dem belag fest einspannen, in die klebe stellen bezin oder alkohol laufen lassen und dann mit power dran ziehen.

Backofen ist für muttis!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (8. Juli 2008)

Oder fÃ¼r Clevere.






Bike_fuhrpark schrieb:


> ...
> OT:Hab mir die Allu Halterungen besorgt( Dank Martin)...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## locdog (9. Juli 2008)

Eisbein schrieb:


> alternativ gäbe es die männer variante: Nur dem belag fest einspannen, in die klebe stellen bezin oder alkohol laufen lassen und dann mit power dran ziehen.
> 
> Backofen ist für muttis!



haha

oder hinten zwei locher rein bohren, fals keine vorchanden sind und mit abgestumpften nageln im schraubstock rauspressen. so habe ich das bei den aluhaltern gemacht, geht sehlr flot von der hand


----------



## Trialstriker (9. Juli 2008)

gibt es denn wirklich bei den try all belägen nen unterschied ?
das is doch nur andere farbe-kann mir das schlecht vorstellen
ich fahre die try all rot weil ich rote komponenten habe und ich hab die seit einem jahr drauf und sind fast garnicht abgenutzt obwohl ich viel fahre, andererseits versuche ich auch überflüssiges bremsen zu vermeiden um flexung und beläge zu schonen 
ach und bitumen hab ich immer drauf aber bei regen ziehen die nich so zuverlässig (falls es wichtig is die felge is ne monty 221 pro)

hat schon jemand die meta beläge drauf, die sind laut beschreibung auch harte mischung aber 4 billiger und man versucht ja zu sparen wo man kann und wenn die leistung so wie die try all wären dann tendiere ich halt zu den meta aber ich hab noch bremsbelag für ca.2 jahre also drängt das nich


----------



## Eisbein (9. Juli 2008)

es gibs große unterschiede zw. den einzelnen farben. die braunen sind die härtesten und die roten die weichsten (von den koxx bloxx oder tryall belägen, ist das selbe). und der rest liegt dazwischen.


----------



## mr.mütze (9. Juli 2008)

weil was lustig ist beim jan steh bei den try all teilen über all das gleiche zitat:*harter Trial Bremsbelag für Magura Felgenbremsen. Für stark angerauhte Felgen, fester Druckpunkt und gute Dosierbarkeit, geringer Verschleiss. Paarpreis.*


----------



## duro e (10. Juli 2008)

ja das mit jan is echt lustig wollte mir auch erst die roten try all beläge holen . aber lucky gambler hat mir dann doch gesagt das es da unterschiede gibt . so habe ich mir auf seinen rat die braunen geholt . die bremsen so pervers geil . kann ich jedem empfelen .


----------



## Tholeytrials (12. Juli 2008)

was kosten eigtl. die orangenen monty?
auf monty-bikes.de steht 8.90 oder so, aber ist das auch der paarpreis?
hat jemand nen "hausmittel" für bremspower anstatt monty-spray(was ist da überhaupt drin?) bzw. felge übel anflexen(bei meiner leichten normalen mtb-felge, die ich nich unbedingt dünner flexen will); vielleicht benzin mit feinem gummiabrieb mischen??????????????????????????

thx                     Sam


----------



## Trialside (12. Juli 2008)

Das Zauberwort heißt Bitumen


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Juli 2008)

Nein, heiÃt es nicht.


----------



## konrad (12. Juli 2008)

man man man,der thread kann doch endlich mal geschlossen werden.

die antwort auf alle fragen lautet:

COUST BELÄGE!

danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (12. Juli 2008)

mr.mütze schrieb:


> weil was lustig ist beim jan steh bei den try all teilen über all das gleiche zitat:*harter Trial Bremsbelag für Magura Felgenbremsen. Für stark angerauhte Felgen, fester Druckpunkt und gute Dosierbarkeit, geringer Verschleiss. Paarpreis.*



ist dir schon mal auf gefallen das bei jan alles hochwertig, sehr stabil, und sehr verschleiss arm ist ?


Das hausmittel/Zauberwort ist V-brake + coust beläge + ne angenehme flexung. ( so grob um rissen)


----------



## MSC-Trialer (12. Juli 2008)

Tholeytrials schrieb:


> hat jemand nen "hausmittel" für bremspower anstatt monty-spray(was ist da überhaupt drin?)
> 
> thx                     Sam



Es wird behauptet es ist das Ejakulat von Ot Pi.


----------



## Trialmaniax (13. Juli 2008)




----------



## Tholeytrials (13. Juli 2008)

bitumen+flexfelge hab ich am 20" gehabt und coustbeläge fahr ich immer noch, problem war nur dass ich fast mit ohrstöpseln fahren musste und ich überall fensterpublikum bekam was in einem ort mit über 60% senioren der art "ich-hab-nix-zu-tun-und-ärger-mich-dann-lieber-über-die-jugend-von-heute-die-nur-lärmen-und-alles-mutwillig-zerstören" und zahlreichen privaten spots nicht empfehlenswert ist .
daher triale ich lieber still und heimlich und erfreue mich an den wenigen fans die aber bei lautem bremsquietschen mir weichen würden

@msc-trialer: werd mal schauen, ob mein ejakulat genauso taugt und leiser ist


----------



## trialbock (13. Juli 2008)

konrad schrieb:


> man man man,der thread kann doch endlich mal geschlossen werden.
> 
> die antwort auf alle fragen lautet:
> 
> ...


----------



## locdog (14. Juli 2008)

mahl nen kurzer zwischen bericht.
fahre coust seit so 3 Jahren. wahr aber die letzten monate nicht so ganz zufrieden wie ihr ja wist.

hab dann die roten koxx gekauft, dran gemacht (der zahn test hat erwiesen das die so in etwa gleich weich/hart sind) und erst mahl kurz getestest, da ich aber am nachsten tag wieder einen contest hatte, hatte ich vorsichtshalber wieder die coust dran gemacht da die nicht ganz eingefahrenen koxx durrutschten.

also coust drann und wieder DER ANKAR. ich weis nicht wahrum, vielleicht bissel anders eingestelt aber jetzt packen die zu das glaub ich nicht, vielleicht hatten die ihr ende gespurt und wieder leistung gebracht 


P.S. aber die roten werde ich noch ausfurlich testen und dann mein fazit abgeben aber ne frische flexung machen die schnell zur nichte, ich hatte spanne auf den belagen, beim cousts nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stonsen (5. Juli 2011)

Hi,

ich kramne mal dieses alter thema rasu, da sich der markt ja sicher alle jeahre etwas ändert und ich grad anfange zu fahren.

Wie sieht es momentan aus, für angeraute felgen?

Vorn sollten sie gut dosierbar sein und hinten sollten sie einfach nur zubeißen.

Ich lese hier nix gutes über bitumen, warum ist davon abzuraten?
Wollte das eventuell auch mal probieren.


----------



## jan_hl (5. Juli 2011)

Schau mal in den anderen Pad Thread, der ist aktueller:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=363864

Die Tips der letzten zwei Seiten haben sich nicht großartig geändert.

Beliebt sind nach wie vor TNN LGM, Phatpads, Coust, die gelben Heatsinks. 

Was von diesen Pads jetzt das beste ist konnte bislang noch nicht abschliessend geklärt werden, da spielen einfach zu viele Faktoren wie z.B. persönliche Vorlieben, Art der Flexung usw. mit rein. So richtig viel falsch machen kannst du aber glaube ich mit keinem der genannten Beläge.

Und falls du des Englischen mächtig bist kannst du dort mal die letzten 10 Seiten durchblättern:

http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/topic/41481-pad-reviews/


edit:
Und egal was du kaufst, nimm welche in Alu Backings.


----------



## duro e (5. Juli 2011)

-coust sind super , viel material drauf und beissen recht gut.
-die gelbenheatsink in aluhaltern waren bissiger, nutzen aber schneller ab und hatten etwas weniger belagstärker drauf
-phatpads in alus , sehr bissig , kaum verschleiß . bis jetzt so das beste was ich hatte egal ob vbrake oder hs33 , sind auch etwas dosierbar , halt nur teuer.
-tryall croco gelb , fahre sie grade wieder , etliche weltcup fahrer nutzen sie auch , sind bissig und machen gut dicht , aber weicher druckpunkt weil plastik backing. sind preislich aber nich so teuer.

zum bitumen kann ich sagen , ne frische scharfe flexung mit sauberen belägen und gutem setup ist unersätzlich. falls dir mal die flexung ausgeht und die power lasch wird und du nicht flexen kannst grade , kann dir bitum etwas bremspower bringen , versifft aber finde ich die beläge sehr - die bissigkeit leidet meines erachtens , dafür macht sie halt etwas besser dicht ( hab nur geringe mengen immer genutzt an bitumen)

zur dosierbarkeit am vr kann ich halt nur sagen , ne vbrake fahren oder ne discbrake , hs33 ist immer sehr relativ was dosieren angeht , entweder bissig und bumms dahinter oder lasch und durchrutschend in extremsituationen.


----------



## Stonsen (6. Juli 2011)

wow danke für die antworten.

genau sowas wollte ich lesen, echt gut!

Ja was ich jetz so sagen kann als anfänger, grade wo ich heute meine felgen neu gelfext hab, vorne sehr bissig, aber die dosierbarkeit lässt zu wünschen übrig. hinten fehlt es an biss.
vorn hab ich, so wie es aussieht, magura beläge drauf und hinten welche mit aluhaltern und gelben belag. diese sind aber extrem hart. der druckpunkt is echt gut, aber die machen einfach nicht "zu".

ich bin mal zur probe ein paar dirt räder von freunden gefahren, die hinten scheiben haben, da war ich von der dosierbarkeit wirklich sehr überrascht... wohlmöglich werd ich vorn auf scheibenbremse gehen... aber erstmal will ich etwas fahren.

Wie gesagt erstmal danke das ihr eure erfahrungen teilt, ich werd hinten erstmal andere beläge probieren.

Ist denn ne V brake zu empfehlen? dacht immer da fehlts an der kraft der bremse.


----------



## Insomnia- (6. Juli 2011)

ALso ich fahre aktuell am 26er hinten die Blauen Phatpads vom Jan in Alus auf ner HS 33.
Ich bin vollstens zufrieden, die Bremse hat Biss und macht ordentlich dicht.
Ich bin auch schon V-Brakes Probe gefahren und dachte mir vorher auch nur: Das kann ja nicht gut gehen.
Allerdings wurde ich vom Gegenteil überzeugt.
Man kann wohl sagen, dass es sowohl bei der Hs33 auf Abstimmung und Hardware ankommt.( Bremshebel,Booster etc)
Die Phats werde ich jetzt auch am 20er weiter fahren, bin komplett zufrieden.


----------



## duro e (6. Juli 2011)

dazu kann man ergänzen , eine hs33 am 20er erreicht sicherlich nicht die leistung einer magura hs33 am 26er .
ebenfalls entscheidend , welche felge , die sind teils unterschiedlich hart vom alu , das macht viel aus . ebenso wie du geflext hast , belagstellung ist auch extrem wichtig , auch ob du mit oder ohne booster fährst.
tendenziell kann ich sagen booster ist bei hs33 eig ein muss , bissig genug ist sie dann noch und hält einfach mehr druck aus. ohne booster sind sie meist bissiger , da der rahmen sich mehr bewegen kann und sich dadurch die bremse der bremsrichtung etwas anpassen kann , was aber halt in die andere richtung manchmal nachteilig ist.

das scheibenbremsen dosierbarer sind ist klar , aber eine scheibenbremse vom dirtbike ist eig nicht zu vergleichen mit einer trialdisc . im trialbereich muss sie in extremsituationen vollstens dicht bleiben , da gibts nicht viele bremsen die das können , hope , avid bb5 und bb7 sind so die , die am meisten gefahren werden , wobei eher die hopes weil hydraulisch , die bb7 ist aber viel billiger und bis jetzt hörte man auch nur positives hier im forum.

die roten magura beläge sind mist , sind halt für nicht geflexte felgen und für city bzw crosscountryräder gedacht. beim trial solltest du eventuell dann vorn mittelweiche beläge fahren auf ner leichten flexung . da hast genug power und es bleibt etwas dosierbar . hinten eig ein harter belag , schöne starke saubere flexung und gutes setup .


----------



## pippi (6. Juli 2011)

duro e schrieb:


> -tryall croco gelb , fahre sie grade wieder , etliche weltcup fahrer nutzen sie auch , sind bissig und machen gut dicht , aber weicher druckpunkt weil plastik backing. sind preislich aber nich so teuer.



hey duro, ist das die korrekte bezeichnung von den pads? wenn ja, wo bekomm ich sie? oder sind das "nur" die tryall gelb wie beim jan?

gruß stefan


----------



## jan_hl (6. Juli 2011)

Die gibt es jetzt auch von trialtech:

Siehe Beitrag 72:

http://www.trials-forum.co.uk/topic/155894-new-from-trialtech/page__st__60

http://www.tartybikes.co.uk/hs33_brake_pads/trialtech_sport/c4p11592.html


----------



## duro e (6. Juli 2011)

joar sind halt die normalen tryall pads so gesehen , die die es in zig farben gibt. 
hab halt auch die vom jan , schon öfters gefahren und sind super gut.


----------



## MrPinkySecret (10. Juli 2011)

Hallo, ich habe mich vor kurzem das Onza Pro gekauft, welches vorne und hinten Scheibenbremsen hat.
Am Hinterrad habe ich eine Aufnahme für HS33 Bremsen.
Nun möchte ich wissen, welche Vorteile ich bei dieser Bremse gegenüber einer Scheibenbremse haben
Außerdem möchte ich die Bremse gerne selbst anbauen.
Ist das überhaupt möglich und muss ich dabei etwas beachten?

Vielen Dank 
Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## erwinosius (11. Juli 2011)

Was versprichst du dir von dem Umbau? Bist du mit der Bremsleistung deiner Scheibenbremse nicht zufrieden?
Die HS33 hat vor allem den Vorteil dass sie lauter quietscht. Ich glaube beim 20" ist der Unterschied bei der Bremsleistung nicht so sehr gravierend. Da müsste man aber mal nen 20" Fahrer fragen.
Ansonsten ist es sehr einfach ne Bremse anzubauen. Mit den entsprechenden Klemmen hinten an die Aufnahme und enstprechend gerade einstellen und den Griff auf den Lenker schieben.....Fertig

gruß
erwin


----------



## MrPinkySecret (11. Juli 2011)

Die Bremse ist schwammig und schlecht zu dosieren.
Ich möchte weg von den mechanischen Scheibenbremsen, allerdings sind mir hydraulische Scheibenbremsen zu teuer.
Die HS33 schneiden überall sehr gut ab und sind auch nicht all zu teuer.
Was ist gut daran wenn Bremsen laut sind?
Brauche ich bei der Felgenbremse auch eine neue Felge, da meine aus Kunststoff ist?

Lg Micha


----------



## Heizerer2000 (11. Juli 2011)

Also denke nicht das deine Felge aus Kunststoff ist,sie ist wahrscheinlich pulverbeschichtet.
Um dann eine gute Bremsleistung zu erreichen solltes du die Felgenflanken anflexen.
Gruss Peter


----------



## soma (11. Juli 2011)

Es scheint also keine leisen Pads zu geben? Muss mir auch mal wieder neue holen und möchte einfach keine lauten Bremsen haben. Das Gequitsche nervt irgendwann und mir vergeht die Lust am Fahren. Discs sind schön leise, aber leider am 26 Zöller nicht 100%ig zu gebrauchen : //
Echt schade.
Oder hat jemand einen guten Tipp?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Juli 2011)

soma schrieb:


> Es scheint also keine leisen Pads zu geben? Muss mir auch mal wieder neue holen und mÃ¶chte einfach keine lauten Bremsen haben. Das Gequitsche nervt irgendwann und mir vergeht die Lust am Fahren. Discs sind schÃ¶n leise, aber leider am 26 ZÃ¶ller nicht 100%ig zu gebrauchen : //
> Echt schade.
> Oder hat jemand einen guten Tipp?




Da geht aber jemand mit geschlossenen Augen durch die Trialwelt 

V-Brake?! UnabhÃ¤ngig davon, ob das Thema um die HS33 geht..


----------



## soma (12. Juli 2011)

Was hat das eine mit dem anderen zu tun? Ich mag einfach dieses laute Gekreische der Bremsen nicht.

Und denkst du wirklich, dass eine V-Brake Abhilfe schaffen könnte? Wenn ja, warum?


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (12. Juli 2011)

Richtig. Und du zÃ¤hlst in Post 381 eigentlich alle Kriterien auf, wieso man auf eine V-Brake umsteigen sollte, plus dem Umstand, dass sie in den meisten FÃ¤llen sogar mehr Leistung bringt.


----------



## soma (13. Juli 2011)

Okay, und welches Pads würdest du da empfehlen? Die ultrateuren PhatWorks?

Und noch mal, warum quitschen denn die Maguras so? Find ich traurig...möchte eigtl meine heißgeliebten RB-Hebel weiterfahren.


----------



## duro e (13. Juli 2011)

magura quitschen halt grundsätzlich durch das belagspiel , die beläge sitzen halt nicht super fest in den bremsen , also sobald sie die felge berühren , verursacht das vibrationen der beläge , welche wiederrum den schall verursachen der sich dann durch den rahmen noch verstärkt.  
martin hat schon recht , eine vernünftige vbrake ist einfach besser . klar man brauch halt schon paar vernünftige teile wie stabile adapter und co , dafür läuft sie aber dann auch viel besser. , dosierbarer , leiser , hält viel viel mehr an der kannte auch was die leistung angeht. außerdem sind dann ersatzteile später billiger und man kann sie leichter einstellen finde ich.   hätte ich nich so eine breite felge würd ich wieder vbrake fahren.

zu den belägen , ich hatte die gelben heatsinks in den aluhaltern , die waren auch super gut , die phatpads fand ich natürlich noch besser irgendwie , noch mehr power halt.
das geld lohnt sich in diesem fall aber , der verschleiß ist gering und die power echt top.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stonsen (13. Juli 2011)

Dann muss ich mal ganz dumm fragen warum alle Magura fahren wenn die V Brakes besser sind?

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## ecols (13. Juli 2011)

Glaubensfrage.


----------



## duro e (13. Juli 2011)

maguras sind leichter würd ich mal direkt sagen  , vorallem weil halt auch viele die vbrakes verabscheuen aus nicht verständlichen gründen , aber hauptnachteil ists gewicht halt , ne vbrake mit adaptern , booster etc wiegt halt mehr. 
da hatdie hs33 halt ihren vorteil und in der bissigkeit etwas finde ich selber. 
aber so was power angeht und dosierbarkeit geht nichts über eine vbrake als felgenbremse.


----------



## soma (14. Juli 2011)

Gut, hört sich alles plausibel an. Welche V-Brake und welche Hebel sind dann am besten geeignet, XTR? Mechanische Disc wäre ja ne BB7. Wenn ich umsteige, dann richtig, muss alles harmonisch aussehen... Und meine RBs fahre ich dann an einem anderen Bike, oder ich verkauf die dann, mal gucken.


----------



## duro e (14. Juli 2011)

bb7 vorn ist klar ,
bei der vbrake habe ich billieg shimano deore bremsarme gehabt . 
züge sollten ausm bmx bereich sein , odyssey oder animal linear slick z.b ,
booster sollte was steifes sein , und mit einer dicken unterlegscheibe auf die arme geschraubt werden sollte er , hebel fahren viele die avid sd7 , mir reichte damals auch ein billiger deore hebel.


----------



## hst_trialer (14. Juli 2011)

also sind billige deore v-brake in puncto performance und *druckpunkt* deiner meinung nach anständiger als eine hs33?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jan_hl (15. Juli 2011)

Nimm die SD7 Hebel, da kannst du das Hebelverhältnis über das rote Rädchen einstellen wie dir das gefällt.


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (15. Juli 2011)

Wenn es "nicht-englischer" Coustbelag ist, ja.


----------



## Sherco (15. Juli 2011)

Also mein persönlicher test beider beläge hat ergeben,dass das 2 unterschiedliche Beläge sind,die sich nur in der Farbgebung gleichen.


----------



## duro e (15. Juli 2011)

also eine billige vernünftige vbrake im gut eingestellten setup war bei mir deutlich besser als ne hs33 . und die hs33 hatte ich eig schon auf maximum , mit booster , top flexung und phatpads etc , ging auch gut . war super bissig . aber die vbrake hält einfach mehr an der kannte nach hinten wenn die genau paralell eingestellt ist .

zu den coust pads kann ich halt nur sagen das diese plastik heatsink coust anders sind als die orginalen aus frankreich. das cutten der beläge sollte nich das prob sein , hab damals die hoffmann beläge und auch mal tryalls so mitm cutter bearbeitet das sie fest in den heatsink backings saßen , hab auch nie verklebt bei alubackings da immer alles bombenfest war ;


----------

